# Weiße Flecken am Teichboden, Angst das es Kahmhaut ist, Bitte um Ratschläge



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Jan. 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

nach einem kleinen Desaster vor ungefähr einem Monat bei dem mir das Wasser im kleinen Becken des Teiches umgekippt ist bin ich nun sehr aufmerksam.
Im großen Teich ist mir schon vor ein paar Wochen eine fast weiße Schichr aufgefallen direkt neben der Seerose.
Aufgefallen deswegen weil sie viel heller ist als der restliche Bodenbelag.

Auch bin ich nervös wegen dem Vorfall mit dem kleinen Becken. im Herbst haben wir Pumpe und so rausgenommen falls es im Winter friert. Leider keinen Teichbelüfter in den Teich und auch nicht in das kleine Becken. Wann es mir genau aufgefallen ist weiß ich nicht genau aber im kleinen Becken am Boden war eine grau bläulich fast weiß schimmernde Schicht genau am tiefsten Punkt. Ich hatte sowas noch nie gesehen und weil genau daneben ein größerer Stein war dachte ich es sind vielleicht Mineralien oder so die er verliert.
Die Schicht wurde immer größer bis irgendwann das komplette Becken so schimmerte und stark nach Ei roch wenn man das Wasser bewegte. Ein Forumbesucher hat mich dann aufgeklärt, das war wohl eine sogenannte Kahmhaut.
Auch noch nie gehört.
Nun habe ich Angst dass das im größeren Teich auch passieren kann.Teichbelüfter ist drin und der Rest sieht klar aus.  Auch wenn die Schicht anders aussieht, fast wie Sand oder so...vielleicht Algen ? Kennt jemand sowas ? Ich habe auch ein Foto aber aufgrund der Spiegelung des Himmels ist es sehr schlecht zu erkennen.

Vielleicht fällt jemandem etwas ein oder ihr habt ähnliches erlebt?
Grüße Ida


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Jan. 2021)




----------



## teichinteressent (19. Jan. 2021)

Kahmhaut kann sich doch nur an der Oberfläche bilden. Und gefährlich ist sie doch garnicht. :grübel
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kahmhaut


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Jan. 2021)

Habe gelesen das Kahmhaut viele verschiedene Gesichter hat...und sie bildet sich da wo zu viele Nährstoffe angesammelt sind...allerdings habe ich sehr viel recherchiert und so etwas wie im kleinen Becklen bisher nicht gefunden zumindest nicht am Teichgrund...


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Ina,
Riecht der grosse Teich auch so stark?
Wenn das für uns so stinkt, dann sind das meistens die anaeroben Prozesse, also die ohne Sauerstoff. Leider produzieren die die Gifte, die den Teich kippen lassen. Hast du eigentlich Unterwasserpflanzen drin? Ein paar sind auch im Winter grün und produzieren Sauerstoff.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Jan. 2021)

Hi Rüdiger,
der große Teich stinkt an sich nicht aber im Moment tue ich auch nicht viel als neben dran zu stehen und zu schauen 
Als wir im Herbst die Pumpe rausgeholt haben da roch der Schlamm auch etwas...das Wasser aber nicht.wohl bemerkt wurde der Teich erst im Juni 2020 neu mit Folie ausgekleidet dann mit Frischwasser aufgefüllt und einem Teil Wasser aus dem alten Teich als "Impfung" dass er sich schneller oder leichter wieder einstellen kann..Unterwasserpflanzen hatte ich immer wieder rein im Sommer (__ Hornkraut, __ Krebsschere) aber ich kann momentan nicht erkennen ob das etwas wirklich überlebt hat. Deswegen der Teichbelüfter. Was könnte man im Winter noch zun ohne die Fische in der Winterruhe zu stören?


----------



## troll20 (19. Jan. 2021)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Und gefährlich ist sie doch garnicht. :grübel


Ich zitiere Mal aus deinem verlinkten Beitrag:
_In der Aquaristik wird eine Kahmhaut als störend empfunden, da sie einen optimalen Gasaustausch verhindert._
Na wenn das nicht gefährlich für alle O2 zehrende Lebewesen ist, weiß ich auch nicht weiter 

Diese Kammhaut am Boden können auch Schwämme sein, sieht sehr ähnlich aus.
Aber selbst wenn es Bakterien sind, ist das ein relativ geringes Problem so lange genug Sauerstoff im Wasser ist und auch die schlechten Gase entgasen können ( also nicht von hab einer Eisschicht im Wasser gehalten werden).


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Jan. 2021)

Habe gelesen dass ein Gewässer immer vom Bodengrund anfängt zu kippen und das alles nach oben wandert deswegen die Panik...passt auch zum kleinen Becken...aber ich habe mir echt Mühe gegeben und versucht den Teich mit viel Pflanzen und ohne Chemie so natürlich wie möglich ( bis auf die Teichfolie..) zu halten....dass das kleine Becken umgekippt ist hat mich schockiert, vorallem so schnell...ich weiß auch nicht was man jetzt im Winter tun soll außer Teichbelüfter für den Sauerstoff...aber es kann mir auch keiner sagen was das weiße da unten sein soll....bin verzweifelt
Vielleicht übertreibe ich auch aber ich will einfach alles tun damit es am Ende nicht doch zu spät ist...Wasserwerte messen will ich auch muss mir nur noch so ein Set bestellen


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Jan. 2021)

@troll20 also ich hoffe dass durch den Teichbelüfter einigermaßen Sauerstoff reinkommt auch wenn der denke ich für etwas kleinere Teiche gedacht ist, und als Eisfreihalter dient er auch, versuche demnächst bessere Fotos zu machen, grüße


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Ina,
Falls es wieder friert, einen Eisfreihalter. Hast du eigentlich jetzt die Wasserwerte gemessen? 
Ist da vielleicht beim Folienwechsel im Teich etwas betoniert worden, dass da noch was auskreidet?

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Jan. 2021)

und noch etwas @troll20 bist du sicher es ist Kahmhaut oder Kahmhautschwämme?Kannst du mir vielleicht ein Buch oder so empfehlen um sich in dieses Thema rein zu lesen, ich finde fast nichts dazu, also auch zu Bakterien und Mikroorganismen und so im Teich und in Gewässern oder andere Informationsquellen?


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Jan. 2021)

Wasserwerte messen meine nächste Aufgabe! @ Rüdiger
Betoniert wurde nichts


----------



## troll20 (19. Jan. 2021)

Erst einmal hilft ein  dann in Ruhe mal hinsetzen und beobachten.
Alle Informationen die dein Teich gibt in dich aufnehmen. Sowas wie die Fische schnappen nicht nach Luft, sondern stehen ganz ruhig am Boden oder gründeln auch mal im Schlamm. Das ganze täglich für die nächsten zwei Monate und du bekommst ein Gefühl was dein Teich garade möchte. Den der möchte derzeit in erster Linie seine Ruhe haben.
Unnötig viel Luft einspeisen ist da auch recht kontraproduktiv denn das bringt Schichtungen durcheinander und treibt Wärme aus. Also wenn möglich das gebluber mal etwas runter drehen. Dann kommen sogar jetzt noch Freischwimmer zur ruhe.
Und erst wenn stärkerer Frost droht den Teich komplett zu verschließen, musst du nur täglich ein kleines Loch freischmelzen.

Achso bevor ich es vergesse, die Fische brauchen derzeit kein Futter. Das bisschen was sie jetzt brauchen finden sie in deinem Schlamm.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Jan. 2021)

@troll 20 danke für deine beruhigenden Wortedas ist eigentlich auch meine Einstellung, die Natur kriegt das schon hin...aber das mit dem kleinen Becken vor einem Monat hat mich einfach durcheinander gebracht.
Mache gerade auch nix, die Fische sind wie jeden Winter im hinteren Teil des Teiches in dem allertiefsten Punkt, dort verbringen sie die kalte Zeit, man kann sie kaum sehen wenn man dort steht und genau hinschaut erkennt man sie alle zusammen am Boden...finde das immer sehr süß wie sie dort alle dicht aneinander fast kuschelnd verharren (keine Kois nur Goldfische Karauschfarbene und so).
Füttern momentan sowieso nicht da sie ja schlafen 
Den Belüfter kann ich leider nicht runter stellen, habe ihn aber auf Dauerbetrieb laufen...er ist im vorderen Teil des Teiches um die Fische nicht all zu doll zu stören ca 20-30 cm im Wasser...ich könnteb ihn per Zeitschaltuhr auch nur ein paar Stunden täglich laufen lassen...aber dann eher tagsüber oder nachts?

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die Hilfe die man hier bekommt ist Gold wert


----------



## troll20 (19. Jan. 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vielleicht ein Buch oder so empfehlen um sich in dieses Thema rein zu lesen, ich finde fast nichts dazu, also auch zu Bakterien und Mikroorganismen und so im Teich und in Gewässern oder andere Informationsquellen?


Bücher leider nicht und da steht wenn dann die Weißheit vom vorletzten Jahrhundert nachgeplappert drin.
Schau dich lieber in der Natur um oder suche zB nach Beiträgen auf YouTube von Botanikern die sich mit diesen Themen beschäftigen. Da kann man viele Infos aufsaugen. Man muss jedoch alle Informationen kritisch hinterfragen ob sie dann die richtigen sind für dein Biotop und dessen Probleme.
Aber im Normalfall versucht die Natur alles von alleine zu richten. Man kann sie da dann nur positiv unterstützen. Z.B. durch weniger Futter, besseren Austrag von unnötiger Biomasse auch ab und an Mal den Fischbestand hinterfragen nach einem zuviel für dieses kleine Gewässer, usw. usw.
Achso und ab und an helfen auch Mal Frischwasser Zugaben aus dem Hahn. Besonders jetzt im Winter.


----------



## samorai (19. Jan. 2021)

Ich glaube du verstehst die Umstände nicht. 
Wenn "nur" der ganze Dreck in eine andere Etage gepumt wird ist Kot und anderes nicht raus.
Es bleibt natürlich im System und kontaminiert den großen Teich, ich könnte auch Düngen sagen, denn wenn dein kleiner Teich nicht mehr alles verarbeiten kann gibt er es weiter. 
Pflanzen fressen keinen Dreck, sie wandeln nur um, giftige Stoffe in verwertbare.
Die beziehen sie zwar aus Mulm und Kot aber günstiger ist es wenn die "festen" Bestandteile durch einen Filter abgeschieden werden.
Dann bleiben nur noch die gelösten Stoffe und damit haben Pflanzen ein leichtes Spiel.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (20. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Samurai, ging deine Antwort an mich und meinst du das wegen dem Teichbelüfter?
Eine Pumpe mache ich immer erst rein wenn es wärmer wird und die Fische langsam erwachen....momentan kann man ja echt nicht viel machen außer das mit dem Sauerstoff....ich denke auch dass ja das Wasser im kleinen Becken im Grunde das selbe Wasser wie im großen Becken war also kann das Problem ja erneut auftreten nur weiß ich einfach nicht wieso. Der Teich hat seit dem neu machen im Juni mit der Impfung des vorherigen Teichwassers etwas Zeit gehabt zum einstellen und als wir den Teich vor zwei Jahren übernommen haben war gar nix an Technik drin und das schon seit Jahren aber alles hat funktioniert...die Natur ist einfach so speziell aber ich hoffe durch die Wasser Werte eventuell mehr zu erfahren.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (20. Jan. 2021)

Im kleinen Becken habe ich beim Säubern übrigens zwei tote und vergessene Regenwürmer weiter unten gefunden  könnte das etwas damit zu tun gehabt haben?


----------



## troll20 (20. Jan. 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> als wir den Teich vor zwei Jahren übernommen haben war gar nix an Technik drin und das schon seit Jahren aber alles hat funktioniert..


Richtig, bis so ein Teich halbwegs ins Gleichgewicht kommt dauert es Jahre und dann können Wetterkapriolen im immer noch die Beine Sprichwörtlich weg bauen.
Durch das Lehren und neu Folie legen ist die komplette Biologie auf der Folie fort, das dauert richtig lange um da wieder ein stabiles System zu bekommen. Da helfen ein paar Schluck aus dem alten Wasser garnichts. Ganz im Gegenteil sie können sogar Altlasten mit in den neuen Teich einbringen.
Es ist und bleibt halt ein künstliches System.


Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Im kleinen Becken habe ich beim Säubern übrigens zwei tote und vergessene Regenwürmer weiter unten gefunden könnte das etwas damit zu tun gehabt haben?


Die zwei Würmchen machen da nichts.


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Jan. 2021)

> _In der Aquaristik wird eine Kahmhaut als störend empfunden, da sie einen optimalen Gasaustausch verhindert. _Na wenn das nicht gefährlich für alle O2 zehrende Lebewesen ist, weiß ich auch nicht weiter


Kahmhaut bildet sich zwischen einem Medium und Luft.
Luft unter Wasser? : grübel


----------



## troll20 (20. Jan. 2021)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Kahmhaut bildet sich zwischen einem Medium und Luft.
> Luft unter Wasser? : grübel


Darum ja auch der Hinweis es könnte sich um was anderes Handeln, wie zB Schwämme. Oder was auch möglich wären Pilze oder gar ein Bakterienfilm.
Leider lassen die Bilder keine genaue Analyse zu


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Jan. 2021)

Ich kenne als Kahmhaut auch eine Schicht auf dem Wasser, ich weiss aber nicht, ob es einen Namen für den Biofilm gibt, über den Ina hier schreibt.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (20. Jan. 2021)

Die Fotos sind wirklich nicht gut und dann noch die Spiegelung. Habe gelesen dass eine Teich immer vom Grund auf umkippt weil dort die aneroben Bakterien den Sauerstoff entziehen und dann hallt immer weiter nach oben wandern...so ungefähr...auf jeden Fall passt das zu dem Vorfall mit dem kleinen Becken. Das hell blau gräuliche Mischmasch am Grund war sozusagen der Anfang vom Ende. Vielleicht Bakterien oder so...aber dass das so schnell passiert ist...bei uns im Gartenverein haben einige Leute Teiche und da gibt es ein paar Exemplare das tut richtig weh hinzuschauen, keinerlei Wasser- oder Uferpflanzen und auch keine Pumpe, bei einem Miniteichbecken schnappen die Goldfische im Sommer an der Oberfläche nach Luft , wir wollten fragen ob er die Fische vielleicht abgeben möchte aber er ist fast nie anzufinden ...Hoffe so sehr, dass das jetzt im größeren Teich etwas anderes ist. ..wie gesagt mehr als den Teichbelüfter rein geht ja nicht im Moment.So wie ich es verstanden habe müsste ja der Sauerstoff aus dem Teichbelüfter einem eventuellen Umkippen des Teiches entgegenwirken da das Wasser im Winter mehr Sauerstoff speichern kann oder?

Unterwasserpflanzen gibt es wahrscheinlich auch erst in ein paar Wochen...aber eine Seerose ist drin auch wenn die ja im Moment noch nicht grün ist, sieht man ganz leicht auf dem Foto unter der Wasseroberfläche

Könnte man an den Wasserwerten erkennen dass der Teich am kippen ist?


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (21. Jan. 2021)

Das der Teichbelüfter die Schichten durcheinander bringt hat mich nun auch durcheinander gebracht
Ihn abzuschalten wäre aber doch auch nicht gut...wie lange sind eure an? Dauerbetrieb oder nur paar Stunden tagsüber oder später?


----------



## troll20 (21. Jan. 2021)

Nicht abschalten. Nur einfach nicht zu viel.
So wie das auf dem einen Bild ausschaut kochst du Kartoffeln. Kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (21. Jan. 2021)

Leider kann ich den Teichbelüfter nicht runterstellen habe nachgeschaut da ist nix zum runtergehen....könnte ich ihn auch für 1-2 tage ausmachen oder ist das auch doof. Ich hoffe die Fische können ihre Winterruhe halten ohne allzu gestört zu sein


----------



## troll20 (21. Jan. 2021)

Was für eine Belüfterpumpe war das doch gleich


----------



## toschbaer (22. Jan. 2021)

Hallo,
ich denke mal es ist Grauwasser

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## troll20 (22. Jan. 2021)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich denke mal es ist Grauwasser
> 
> Gruß
> Friedhelm


Moin,
Grauwasser? Das was aus Dusche Waschbecken und Spüle kommt 
Wie sollte das dorthin kommen???


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Es kann nur eine biogene Entkalkung sein. Der ausgeflockte Kalk, muss wieder in Lösung gebracht werden und das geht nur mit CO2. Da unsere Luft CO2 besitzt "ca  0,038%", muss kräftig an mehrere Stellen gelüftet werden. Wenn der Kalk sich nach 2 Tagen aufgelöst hat, die KH Werte messen und die sollte über 5° liegen.  Viele Grüße,    Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Jan. 2021)

Ok....so ganz verstehe ich nicht was das Geauwasser ist bzw wie gefährlich das für den Teich ist und so....teichbelüfter aqua oxy von oase mit so einer sprudelkugel am Ende, hängt 30 cm im Wasser....


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Jan. 2021)

Gestern war die Stelle nun komplett weis ....sieht wie eine Ablagerung auf dem Grund direkt neben dem Korb in dem die Seerose drin ist....komplett weiß....der Belüftet ist direkt daneben natürlich etwas höher....der Rest des Bodenbelag ist schlamm farbig....lade später noch Fotos hoch


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Ok....so ganz verstehe ich nicht was das Geauwasser ist bzw wie gefährlich das für den Teich ist und so....teichbelüfter aqua oxy von oase mit so einer sprudelkugel am Ende, hängt 30 cm im Wasser....


Bei Deiner Teichgröße Viel viel viel zu wenig, brauchst einen Kompressor mit 2 200mm Sprudelsteinen und 9mm Schlauch. Bring anständig Luft rein und es regelt sich von selbst.   Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Jan. 2021)

Ok Willi alles klar danke....ich habe noch einen zweiten belüftet von oase aqua oxy texset 500....ich könnte den noch dazu schalten auf die gegenüberliegende teichseote....meinst du das reicht?
Will die Fische nicht allzu stören deswegen würde ich dann beide Belüfter vorne lassen.....


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Jan. 2021)

Das testset für Sie wasseranalyse mpsste auch bald da sein


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Was hast Du für Schläuche dran 4mm sind viel zu klein 9mm mit 200mm Sprudelsteinen wären richtig. Das Weiße da unten ist ausgefällter Kalk, der muß wieder in Lösung gebracht  werden. Luft hat Kohlensäure die den Kalk wieder in Lösung bringt.   Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Jan. 2021)

Ich gucke später nach wegen schleichen. Nenutzt du eventuell einen belüftet den du empfehlen könntest? Danke dir schon mallike


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Ich habe 2 Hailea  Kompressoren je 50 Watt, einen am Filtergraben einen am Hauptteich mit je einem 200mm Tellerförmig rund Sprudelstein und 9mm Luftschlauch. Lege den Sprudelstein auf das Weiße. Kahmhaut ist das nicht, die schwimmt oben.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Jan. 2021)

Ok muss mich bisschen informieren...ich habe bisher nur bei Oase geschaut....das der Prudelstein bis auf den Boden muss wo das weiße Zeug ist klingt gut allerdings könnte dann der Teich doch zu sehr auskühlen oder ?
Wie lange soll ich es denn da dran halten,  nur kurz bis das weiße weg ist oder mehrere Tage weiter durchlaufen lassen?
Hast du deinen Belüfter eigentlich nur im Winter an auf Dauerbetrieb oder auch im Sommer? 
Danke für deine Ratschläge hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Ok muss mich bisschen informieren...ich habe bisher nur bei Oase geschaut....das der Prudelstein bis auf den Boden muss wo das weiße Zeug ist klingt gut allerdings könnte dann der Teich doch zu sehr auskühlen oder ?
> Wie lange soll ich es denn da dran halten,  nur kurz bis das weiße weg ist oder mehrere Tage weiter durchlaufen lassen?
> Hast du deinen Belüfter eigentlich nur im Winter an auf Dauerbetrieb oder auch im Sommer?
> Danke für deine Ratschläge hat mir sehr geholfen


Nein, der kühlt deswegen nicht aus. Der Kompressor wird heiß und es kommt nur warme Luft in den Teich " Kühleffekt vom Kompressor ". Die Kompressoren müssen müssen immer ständig an bleiben Tag wie Nacht, immer und ewig. Du hast sie doch wohl nicht mal abgestellt oder?


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Jan. 2021)

Hallo,

Es steht hier häufiger im Forum, dass man mit Belüften CO2 ins Wasser bekommt, das ist fast immer falsch. Mit Belüften bekommt man nur geringfügig CO2 ins Wasser, sondern holt eher etwas raus. Wie oben erwähnt hat Luft nur 0.038% CO2. Luft hat aber 21 % Sauerstoff.
Ein bisschen Kalk am Boden wäre aber auch egal, das bringt keine Fische um. Zu wenig Sauerstoff schon eher.
Probier es doch mal aus mit dem Belüften. Ich schau mal, ob ich etwas finde über Wasserwerte von gekippten Teichen. Wenig Sauerstoff ist ja fast die Definition, der Test ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht in deinem Koffer. Ich würde noch hohe Stickstoffwerte erwarten NH4, NO2, NO3.

Die Biogene Entkalkung kann man an GH, KH und pH sehen. PH, KH schnell messen, die können sich beim stehen ändern.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Jan. 2021)

@Willi , nein der teichbelüfter läuft auf dauerbetrieb. 
Aber irgendwann muss ich ihn ja mal ausmachen, dann sollte man denke ich die sprudeökugel vorher aus dem Wasser nehmen damit kein wasser zum Gehäuse des Motors gelangt oder warum darf man den belüfter sonst nie mehr ausschalten? Wenn den im Frühjahr die Pumpe wieder ins Wasser kommt muss ich definitiv mal abschalten da ich umsteigen muss und so....


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Jan. 2021)

Die Kabel umstecken muss


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Jan. 2021)

@Rüdiger,  ich dachte dafür wären teichbelüfter da....für den sauerstoff....oje was man so alles erfährt....was machst du für die sauerstoff Zufuhr im winter, oder was ist deine meinung? Danke


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Das bischen CO2 hält aber den Kalk in Lösung, wenn genügend Luft eingetrieben wird. Unsere Wälder und Teichpflanzen leben auch von dem Bischen.   Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> @Willi , nein der teichbelüfter läuft auf dauerbetrieb.
> Aber irgendwann muss ich ihn ja mal ausmachen, dann sollte man denke ich die sprudeökugel vorher aus dem Wasser nehmen damit kein wasser zum Gehäuse des Motors gelangt oder warum darf man den belüfter sonst nie mehr ausschalten? Wenn den im Frühjahr die Pumpe wieder ins Wasser kommt muss ich definitiv mal abschalten da ich umsteigen muss und so....


Wenn der Kompressor höher steht als der Wasserspiegel ist passiert gar nichts sonst Rückschlagventil einbauen.   Willi


----------



## troll20 (22. Jan. 2021)

Willi sorry, aber das ist kompletter Müll.
Wie schön von Rüdiger geschrieben, mit zu viel Belüftung treibst du CO2 aus.
Wenn es am Boden Kalkablagerungen gibt, sind die auf eine Biogene Entkalkung zurück zu führen.
Da solltest du Mal bei Google ansetzen.
Dann wie schon mehrfach in den letzten Wochen erwähnt führt eine zu starke Belüftung gerade jetzt im Winter auch zu einer stärkeren Auskühlung. Also lieber weniger, den das ist jetzt mehr. Denn sowohl Pflanzen und Tiere können soviel derzeit nicht gebrauchen. Und das Wasser hat auf Grund der niedrigen Temperaturen eh schon einen höheren O2 Gehalt.


Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> teichbelüfter aqua oxy



Ja gut, das sagt relativ wenig über die Leitung.
Jetzt müsste da noch eine Zahl folgen von 500 bis 4800 gehen die wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Willi sorry, aber das ist kompletter Müll.
> Wie schön von Rüdiger geschrieben, mit zu viel Belüftung treibst du CO2 aus.
> Wenn es am Boden Kalkablagerungen gibt, sind die auf eine Biogene Entkalkung zurück zu führen.
> Da solltest du Mal bei Google ansetzen.
> ...


Da muss ich leider widersprechen, wie kann ich CO2  austreiben wo keiner da ist?. Wie kann warme Luft  aus dem Sprudler den Teich kühlen, mir ein Rätsel. Ich fahre schon Jahre so mit bestem Erfolg. Sauerstoff kann auch nicht zu viel sein, auch nicht im Winter.   Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Jan. 2021)

Hallo, 
ich hab das mit dem CO2 schon mal ausgerechnet, damit kommst du von 0 auf 0.6 mg/L, aber auch 10 mg/L auf 0.6.

Aber im Winter ist für die Fische zu viel CO2 ja das Problem. Vor allem unter einer Eisschicht. Im Teich entsteht es durch die Atmung der Tiere und durch Zersetzung von organischem Material (Futter, Pflanzenreste). Das verbraucht Sauerstoff, also Belüften ist schon richtig. Falls das weisse Zeug Kalk ist, dann würde es durch belüften nicht weggehen, dann darf es aber drin bleiben und Ina kann einfach auf den Frühling warten.




Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hier sind Löslichkeiten von Gasen, das wird aber mit dem reinen Gas gemessen. Mit einer CO2 Flasche könnte man also bei 20° C 1702 mg/L CO2 erreichen, Luft hat aber nur 350 ppm CO2, dann wären nur 0,6 g möglich. Mit dem Luftheber in 2 m Tiefe 20% mehr.
> 
> https://www.unternehmensberatung-ba...twald-koeffizient/gase-geloest-in-wasser.html
> 
> Wenn das CO2 durch Fische oder Zuckervergärung im Wasser entsteht, kann deutlich mehr entstehen, es geht genauso schlecht aus dem Wasser in die Luft, wie umgekehrt. Kennt jeder, der geschüttelte Bier aufmacht und der Kollege hat ein ungeschütteltes. (Für nicht Biertrinker geht auch mit Sekt oder Cola


Der Kühleffekt ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Die Luft sättigt sich mit Wasser das kühlt, wie beim schwitzen.

Ich hoffe ja eigentlich immer noch, das Ina kein Problem hat.

Ich habe nur __ Molche und __ Frösche im Teich und mache gar nichts

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Ich habe __ Wasserkresse im Teich die sogar im Winter bei 5-6°etwas wachsen - von daher wird etwas CO2 gebraucht. Eis bildet sich bei mir nicht, da müssten
schon -15-20° kommen, weil ich heize. Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Jan. 2021)

Ok ok....danke für alle Antworten...es gibt so viele verschiedene Meinungen in der Teichwelt ich denke da muss jeder das für ihn richtige finden .Finde das alles sowieso sehr spannend und interessant!

Nun nochmal zum Belüfter: aktuell drin ist ein Oase aquaoxy 250, Pumpleistung 250 l/h, Durchmesser Schlauch 4mm, laut Beschreibung für eine Teich Größe von 3 Quadratmeter was aber auch abhängig ist von der Tiefe und so denke ich. Klar ist der im Grunde zu schwach für meinen Teich aber er war halt schon da.
Zusätzlich habe ich mir ein Oase oxyTex Set 500 geholt,  ist wohl ein Unterwasser Biofilter mit Teichbelüftungspumpe also Kombination aus Belüftung , Unwälzung und Besiedlungsoberfläche so wie ich verstehe zum Abbau von angesiedelten  mikroorganismen, 500 l/h, für 5000 l teichvolumen.
Muss nun erstmal schauen wie ich den anbringen könnte der kleine Belüfter ist ja an...ich hoffe auch so sehr dass das weiße kein allzu großes Problem ist.  Der Teich muss sich nun langsam einstellen sowas ist in der Natur ja nicht von jetzt auf gleich getan. Nun muss ich abwägen ob noch mehr Belüftung oder alles so lassen oder weniger....danke nochmal an euch für eure Ratschläge.  

@Willi hattest du auch schon mal so kalk im teich?


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

denke da muss jeder das für ihn richtige finden .Finde das alles sowieso sehr spannend und interessant!

Nun nochmal zum Belüfter: aktuell drin ist ein Oase aquaoxy 250, Pumpleistung 250 l/h, Durchmesser Schlauch 4mm, laut Beschreibung für eine Teich Größe von 3 Quadratmeter was aber auch abhängig ist von der Tiefe und so denke ich. Klar ist der im Grunde zu schwach für meinen Teich aber er war halt schon da.
Zusätzlich habe ich mir ein Oase oxyTex Set 500 geholt,  ist wohl ein Unterwasser Biofilter mit Teichbelüftungspumpe also Kombination aus Belüftung , Unwälzung und Besiedlungsoberfläche so wie ich verstehe zum Abbau von angesiedelten  mikroorganismen, 500 l/h, für 5000 l teichvolumen.
Muss nun erstmal schauen wie ich den anbringen könnte der kleine Belüfter ist ja an...ich hoffe auch so sehr dass das weiße kein allzu großes Problem ist.  Der Teich muss sich nun langsam einstellen sowas ist in der Natur ja nicht von jetzt auf gleich getan. Nun muss ich abwägen ob noch mehr Belüftung oder alles so lassen oder weniger....danke nochmal an euch für eure Ratschläge.

@Willi hattest du auch schon mal so kalk im teich?[/QUOTE]


Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Ok ok....danke für alle Antworten...es gibt so viele verschiedene Meinungen in der Teichwelt ich denke da muss jeder das für ihn richtige finden .Finde das alles sowieso sehr spannend und interessant!
> 
> Nun nochmal zum Belüfter: aktuell drin ist ein Oase aquaoxy 250, Pumpleistung 250 l/h, Durchmesser Schlauch 4mm, laut Beschreibung für eine Teich Größe von 3 Quadratmeter was aber auch abhängig ist von der Tiefe und so denke ich. Klar ist der im Grunde zu schwach für meinen Teich aber er war halt schon da.
> Zusätzlich habe ich mir ein Oase oxyTex Set 500 geholt,  ist wohl ein Unterwasser Biofilter mit Teichbelüftungspumpe also Kombination aus Belüftung , Unwälzung und Besiedlungsoberfläche so wie ich verstehe zum Abbau von angesiedelten  mikroorganismen, 500 l/h, für 5000 l teichvolumen.
> ...


Nein, noch nie.   Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Jan. 2021)

Biogene entkalkung -habe gegoogelt- das muss es sein!
Vielen lieben Dank an alle, es ist sehr erleichternd nun zu wissen WAS es ist.
Auch die Bilder im Internet passen zu dem in meinem Teich, habe verglichen.  Es klang auch alles sehr logisch von euch danke.
So wie ich es verstehe ist das aber auch ein Zeichen dass zu wenig sauerstoff im teich war/ist.
Und das der ph wert dadurch für Fische und so gefährlich da alkalisch werden kann. 
Ich hoffe nun mit meinen zwei Belüfter erfolgreich zu sein. 
Wenn es in den nächsten Tagen nicht besser wird überlege ich ob ich noch einen Belüfter mit mehr Leistung bestelle wie Willi empfohlen hat,  allerdings will ich aus dem teich auch kein whirlpool machen wegen der winterruhe....ich schau mal am Wochenende und berichte....es wird nie langweilig mit einem teich Ach ja und Bilder kommen ja auch noch


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2021)

Im Winter reicht dein einer Belüfter völlig aus. 
Ich würde den Wasser Wechsel den Vorrang geben.
Vielleicht kann man mal den Schlauch so einlegen damit eine leichte Kreisende Strömung erreicht wird, diese ist auch für den Sommer gut oder für immer, der ewige Kreislauf sorgt für eine optimale Schmutz Austragung, als Beispiel wie in einem Waschbecken wo alles in die Mitte läuft und abgesaugt wird.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (24. Jan. 2021)

Habe heute den Teich inspiziert der weiße Fleck hat sich etwas mehr an die schlammfarbene Umgebung angepasst, das beobachte ich weiter. Vor ein paar Tagen war er komplett weiß.
Den zweiten Teichbelüfter habe ich noch nicht rein , ich gucke noch bis Ende der Woche wie sich das alles entwickelt, finde all eure Antworten logisch . Ich hoffe der Testkoffer für die Wasserwerte kommt morgen, anhand denen werde ich denke ich auch klüger sein.
Schönen Sonntag an alle


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Ina,
Kommst du an das weisse Zeug eigentlich dran, ohne deine Fische zu stören?
Dann könntest du Essig, am besten Essigessenz draufgeben. Wenn es schäumt, ist es Kalk. Für die Biogene Entkalkung brauchst du eigentlich wachsende Unterwasserpflanzen. Kalk kann sich natürlich auch so absetzten. Das kann man dann an den Wasserwerten sehen.

Gut, dass du das weiter beobachtest.

Schönen Abend 
Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (24. Jan. 2021)

Ich kann dran kommen ohne die Fische zu stören das ginge. Ich beobachte erstmal weiter und berichte   schönen Abend


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Für die Biogene Entkalkung brauchst du eigentlich wachsende Unterwasserpflanzen


Oder Algen, oder einen Biofilm, oder oder.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (30. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde, 

Ich war gestern am Teich und der weiße Fleck ist so gut wie verschwunden,  das freut mich sehr. 
Ich bin erleichtert und werde natürlich weiterhin beobachten, morgen messe ich die Teichwerte, da bin ich mal gespannt. 
Danke für eure Hilfe und schönes Wochenende,  Ida


----------



## samorai (30. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Ida!
Hoffentlich frieren dir die Hände nicht dabei ein , ansonsten gutes messen.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (20. März 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
Habe nun endlich die Wasseranalyse gemacht. 
Alles scheint im Norm Bereich zu sein außer Ammonium, das liegt bei 0,2 . Bzw bei der ersten Messung 0,6 und bei der zweiten Messung 0,2. Nun bin ich mir sicher dass dieser Wert zu hoch ist. Ich mache mir natürlich Sorgen um die Fische. Was kann man da tun bzw woran liegt das,  kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Rhz69 (20. März 2021)

Hallo Ida,
wo ist den dein pH Wert? 0.2 ist grenzwertig. Ist nicht so schlimm, wenn der pH Wert tief ist. Hast du auch Nitrat gefunden? Ich bin leider kein Fisch Experte und kann dir sagen wie Fische sich bei viel Ammonium verhalten. Ammonium kommt von Fischen, oder von der Zersetzung von Eiweis/Proteinhaltigem Material, am ehesten Fischfutter, aber eventuell Eigentlich wird es dann schnell zu Nitrit und dann Nitrat umgesetzt.
Wie meistens hilft ein Wasserwechsel. 
Ich habe schon länger überlegt, ob du in den Teich jetzt im Frühjahr mal Kanne Brottrunk oder aktive Mikroorganismen zusetzen solltest. Deine Teichbiologie scheint ein bisschen daneben zu sein. Allerdings musst du dann mit einem Nitritpeak rechnen.
Kannst mal alles an Wasserwerten auflisten. Manchmal sind alle Werte Ok, aber sie passen nicht zusammen.

Gruss Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (20. März 2021)

Hallo Kaulquappe!
Ammonium ist kein Risiko Faktor für Fische, Amoniak heißt der Risiko Faktor, das mögen die Fische gar nicht.


----------



## Rhz69 (20. März 2021)

Hallo,
aus Ammonium wird Ammoniak bei hohem pH. Laut meinem Test wird es bei pH 8.2 bei 0.2 mg/L Ammonium kritisch. Bei 0.6 wäre es bei pH 8.0.
Deswegen meine Frage nach dem PH Wert.
Läuft deine Belüftung noch? Eigentlich finde ich es komisch, dass du Ammonium findest. So viele Fische hast du doch nicht.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (20. März 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Ida,
> wo ist den dein pH Wert? 0.2 ist grenzwertig. Ist nicht so schlimm, wenn der pH Wert tief ist. Hast du auch Nitrat gefunden? Ich bin leider kein Fisch Experte und kann dir sagen wie Fische sich bei viel Ammonium verhalten. Ammonium kommt von Fischen, oder von der Zersetzung von Eiweis/Proteinhaltigem Material, am ehesten Fischfutter, aber eventuell Eigentlich wird es dann schnell zu Nitrit und dann Nitrat umgesetzt.
> Wie meistens hilft ein Wasserwechsel.
> Ich habe schon länger überlegt, ob du in den Teich jetzt im Frühjahr mal Kanne Brottrunk oder aktive Mikroorganismen zusetzen solltest. Deine Teichbiologie scheint ein bisschen daneben zu sein. Allerdings musst du dann mit einem Nitritpeak rechnen.
> ...


Hallo.
Kanne Milchsäure-Bakterien sind sehr gut (12€, 5L) aber erst ab 10° Wassertemperatur. Ich gebe je Monat 5L in 2 Schüben hinzu - gut für das biologische Gleichgewicht. Rüdiger ich grüße.  Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (20. März 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben   hier die Werte die ich gemessen habe:
Ph: 7,5
Kh: 7,5-8
Gh: 16-17
No 2:  <0,1
Nh 4 : erste Messung 0,6
            Zweite Messung 0,1-0,2
             Dritte Messung 0,4
Po 4: < 0,02

Habe einen Test Koffer gekauft,  alles ganz einfach,  nur wundert mich der nh 4 wert vorallem das er immer etwas anders war. 
Habe diesen Wert dann auch bei dem  Wasser gemessen welches wir mit einer Pumpe hochpumpen um den Garten zu giessen und den Teich aufzufüllen,  da lag der Wert bei einer einmaligen Messung bei ungefähr 0,2.
Ist es möglich dass Nh 4 durch das Grundwasser in den Teich gelangt.
Die anderen Werte sind eigentlich ganz ok oder?
Danke für eure Hilfe und eure Ratschläge love5


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (20. März 2021)

Viele Fische sind es in der Tat nicht im Vergleich zur Teich Größe.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (20. März 2021)

Belüfter läuft auch gut


----------



## Rhz69 (20. März 2021)

Hallo Ida,
Die Werte sind OK. Der grosse Unterschied GH KH zeigt noch mal  dass es Entkalkung war.
Hast du Viehhaltung in der Gegend? Die Auscheidungen machen erst mal so genannte Amine, aus denen dann bei  Abbau Harnstoff und daraus Ammoniak wird. Wenn Sauerstoff vorhanden ist wird das über Nitrit in Nitrat umgewandelt. Wenn das Grundwasser von Luft abgeschlossen ist, kann dann Ammonium/Ammoniak vorliegen.
Ich würde Noch das Leitungswasser messen. Da darf auf keinen Fall NH4 drin sein. Ich "teste" auch immer gerne meine Tests. 
Mit dem pH Wert ist der NH4 Wert aber OK.
Das NH4 ist für mich aber eine Erklärung, warum dein kleiner Teich so schnell Probleme hatte.

Die Schwankungen sind komisch. Direkt über dem Teichschlamm kann der Wert höher sein.
Hast du einen NO3 Test? 
Ich habe auch schon mal mit dem Brottrunk eingesetzt, kann aber sein, dass du dann einen Nitrit Peak bekommst, also mit einer kleinen Dosierung anfangen. Das ist auch nicht unumstritten aber in deinem Fall halte ich das für eine gute Idee. Ich würde auch noch __ Hornkraut/__ Hornblatt besorgen. Das braucht viel Stickstoff, die Fische fressen es nicht und es sollte sich in deinem Kalk wohlfühlen. Wenn es zu viel wird einfach den Überschuss rausholen, kompostieren oder hier im Forum anbieten.

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu viel auf einmal

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (20. März 2021)

Hm Viehhaltung nicht aber einige Felder also Acker, vielleicht wird da auch was in dem Dünger sein oder die verwenden Gülle? Und ansonsten viel Wiese zum Hunde gassi gehen aber das wird wohl nicht zu dem nh4 Gehalt im Grundwasser beitragen.

Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz ob ich nun Ammonium oder Ammoniak gemessen habe. Bzw wie weiß ich ob nun Ammonium oder bereits Ammoniak im Wasser ist. 
Das mit den Milchsäurebakterien will ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren danke für den Tipp


----------



## Rhz69 (20. März 2021)

Hallo Ida,
Der Test erfasst beides. Ob es dann Ammoniak NH3 oder Ammonium NH4(+) ist entscheidet der pH Wert.
Falls du es genauer wissen willst gibt es hier im Forum einen Fachbeitrag:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/verständlicher-fachbeitrag-zur-wasserchemie.2018/

In deiner Testberschreibung steht das wahrscheinlich auch grob erklärt.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (20. März 2021)

Was gut ist, sind in deinem Fall die eher hohen KH GH Werte. Die puffern deinen PH Wert ab. Der wird so schnell nicht über 8 oder unter 7 gehen. Damit musst du keine Angst vor dem Ammoniak haben. Ich würde ihn aber öfter prüfen. Auch NO2 würde ich prüfen. Das müsste bei dir nachweisbar werden, wenn es wärmer wird. Wenn der Teich eingefahren ist, ist das aber kein Problem.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. März 2021)

Vielen Dank der Beitrag ist sehr interessant,  ich denke dass das Ammonium zum einen Teil aus dem Grundwasser stammt. In der Gartenanlage haben immer noch viele Leute Sicker Gruben. Dann ist eventuell die Fütterung dran Schuld mein Freund hat da letztes Jahr etwas übertrieben da er es so schön fand wenn die Fische an die Oberfläche kommen 
Ansonsten werde ich das weiter beobachten,  der Teich ist nun nach den zweiten mal neue Folie rein noch nicht mal 9 Monate alt,  das Gleichgewicht braucht noch.
Das mit den Milchsäurebakterien und mehr Bepflanzung ist nun wichtig. 

Ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass letztes Jahr im Hochsommer( ungefähr 1-2Monate nach der Teichsanierung) die Fische sehr träge waren und ich mich noch gewundert hatte dass der größte rote Goldfische (ich nenne ihn roter Baron) gar nicht wegschwimmt wenn man an den Rand kommt...die Armen, wahrscheinlich war da die Konzentration von Ammonium bzw Ammoniak viel zu hoch und das heisst Wetter war gefährlich. 

Die Fische hatten sich zum Glück nicht vergiftet und sind nun bei dem kalten Wetter am Grund und ruhen.

Ich werde am Wochenende wieder messen und hoffe dass es baldig Unterwasser Pflanzen zu kaufen gibt 

Nun mache ich mir auch Gedanken über den Teichschlamm denn ich würde gerne ein Drittel des Teiches etwas bearbeiten mit einem Teichschlammsauger,  auch wenn der ja von einigen umstritten ist. Gestern haben wir die Seerose rausgeholt um sie zu teilen und der Schlamm an den Wurzeln war schwarz und stank, dass das nach ein paar Monaten schon so viel ist fasziniert mich immer wieder.  Ich hoffe dass sich das Gleichgewicht besser einpendeln und der Teichbelüfter hilft.

Grüße ida


----------



## Knipser (22. März 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank der Beitrag ist sehr interessant,  ich denke dass das Ammonium zum einen Teil aus dem Grundwasser stammt. In der Gartenanlage haben immer noch viele Leute Sicker Gruben. Dann ist eventuell die Fütterung dran Schuld mein Freund hat da letztes Jahr etwas übertrieben da er es so schön fand wenn die Fische an die Oberfläche kommen
> Ansonsten werde ich das weiter beobachten,  der Teich ist nun nach den zweiten mal neue Folie rein noch nicht mal 9 Monate alt,  das Gleichgewicht braucht noch.
> Das mit den Milchsäurebakterien und mehr Bepflanzung ist nun wichtig.
> 
> ...


Hallo.
Stinkende Pflanzerde zeugt von schlechter Filterung u. schlechter Teichbelüftung. Schmeiß dein Schlammsauger an und sorg das er raus kommt  -  mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (22. März 2021)

Hallo Ida,
Da hat er recht der Willi, an eine Schlammschicht hatte ich nicht gedacht. Der Schlamm schliesst immer den Sauerstoff aus dem Wasser aus, so dass im Schlamm zu anaeroben Prozessen kommt. Was da so stinkt sind die Amine oder sogar der Ammoniak. Manchmal auch Schwefelverbindungen, das wäre aber eher noch schlimmer. DerSchlamm muss raus.

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. März 2021)

Ok nun ist die Frage ob das jetzt schon geht oder erst wenn es wärmer wird und ob ich gleich den ganzen Teich behandeln soll oder nur ein bisschen?

Die Pumpe und der Filter laufen seit über einem Monat wieder und der Teichbelüfter ja schon seit dem Winter.  Ich habe einen mittelgroßen Druckfilter (Einsteiger Modell), ist das vielleicht zu wenig bei Fischbesatz und so?
Überlege schon seit längerem einen größeren Durchlauffilter zu besorgen .

Nun hoffe ich dass der aufgewirbelte Schlamm keinen Schaden verursacht...


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2021)

Servus

Wer entnimmt eigentlich den Schlamm aus einem natürlichen Teich/Biotop ohne Zu- und Abfluß.

Jetzt hat Ida vor 9 Monaten den Teich saniert, die Biologie hat sich noch nicht einmal etabliert und schon kommt die Reinigungsaktion ... verstehe ich nicht.
Wann soll sich den ein fischverträgliches Millieu bilden, wenn man immer alles Clean macht.

Ich würde die Natur einmal machen lassen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. März 2021)

Hi Digicat danke das ist mir auch lm Kopf geblieben ich lasse die Natur gerne selbst machen auch wenn die anderen Tipps hilfreich und auch korrekt sind.  
Und nochmal Daumen hoch für dieses Forum ich finde das echt toll hier man kann Stunden mit lesen verbringen und findet immer Hilfe von den anderenlike Danke an alle ich werde weiter berichten


----------



## Knipser (23. März 2021)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Wer entnimmt eigentlich den Schlamm aus einem natürlichen Teich/Biotop ohne Zu- und Abfluß.
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut.
Man sollte sich schon entscheiden, entweder Naturteich oder Fischteich. Wenn man einen Naturteich will, dann sollte man sich von allem fern halten - kein Futter, kein Filter, kein Lüfter keine Fische bestenfalls Wasserflöhe. Mit Sicherheit wird er in einigen Jahren verlanden und wird zum Moor - wer so einen Teich im Garten möchte, spart mit Sicherheit Geld.  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. März 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Hi Digicat danke das ist mir auch lm Kopf geblieben ich lasse die Natur gerne selbst machen auch wenn die anderen Tipps hilfreich und auch korrekt sind.
> Und nochmal Daumen hoch für dieses Forum ich finde das echt toll hier man kann Stunden mit lesen verbringen und findet immer Hilfe von den anderenlike Danke an alle ich werde weiter berichten


Hallo.
Denke daran, man kann nicht alles - entweder Natur überlassen oder Fische füttern mit filtern, 1 davon geht nur.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2021)

Ich will mich hier nicht zu vertiefen, aber es gibt ausser Schwarz/Weiß auch diverse Grautöne ... 

Und bin schon wieder weg.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (23. März 2021)

Hallo ich hätte noch eine Frage.  Bei dem Brottrunk hätte ich einfach eine Flasche im Drogeriemarkt gekauft.  Geht das oder brauche ich speziellen Brottrunk für Teich bzw. Fische?


----------



## Knipser (23. März 2021)

Ja, kannste nehmen, bei deiner Teichgröße jede Woche 1Flasche in den Teich schütten - noch besser ist Fermentgetreide für Edelfische (flüssig) 5L Ca 12€. Ich gebe jeden Monat 5L in 2schüben zu, aber erst ab 12° Wassertemperatur - ist auch gut gegen Flossenfäule und hemmt Algen aller Art. Mit diesen Milchsäure - Bakterien mache ich sehr gute Erfahrungen. Auch Teichpflanzen gedeihen u. blühen viel besser weil auch Mineralien enthalten wie Kalium und sonstige Spurenelemente sind.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (23. März 2021)

Super vielen Dank


----------



## Knipser (23. März 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Super vielen Dank


Denk dran, erst  ab 12° wirds wirksam sonst ist es Geldverschwendung.  Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (23. März 2021)

Hallo Ina,
Ich habe auch das Fermentgetreide für Edelfische genommen. Mir kommt Willis Dosiervorschlag etwas hoch vor. Ich habe leider die Dokumentation nicht mehr. Ich habe mit der halben Dosierung angefangen. Es gibt trotzdem erst mal einen Nitrit, vielleicht sogar Ammoniumpeak. Also mit wenig anfangen und NO2 und NH4 messen und dann lieber ein paar Tage später, wenn die Werte sinken, oder nicht steigen die Dosis erhöhen.  Ich habe auf 20 m3 insgesamt nur 5 L zugegeben. Wie Willi sagt, ab 12 besser 15°C. Aber das kann ja nächste Woche schon sein. 
Zum Schlamm noch. Helmut digicat hat schon nicht unrecht, dein Teich ist doch fast neu, wieviel Schlamm ist denn da drin?
Wie oben erwähnt, der NH3 Gehalt ist zur Zeit nicht kritisch, vielleicht reicht erstmal die Bakterienkur.

grössere Mengen Schlamm (mehrere Zentimeter) würde ich aber entfernen, sollte aber nicht klinisch sauber sein.
Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (23. März 2021)

Ok alles klar danke ich werde mich langsam ran tasten mit dem brotttunk. Meinst du mit peak dass die Werte nh4 und no 2 erstmal steigen?
Der schlamm ist eigentlich nicht so tief aber an den tiefsten Stellen hat sich doch einiges angesammelt,  vielleicht werde ich da den Schlamm etwas minimieren


----------



## Rhz69 (23. März 2021)

Peak heist, das es kurzfristig stark ansteigt und dann wieder fällt. Bei NO2 passiert das bei jedem neuen Teich, oder auch wenn man die Mikrobiologie stark ändert. Über den Brottrunk habe ich das mit NH4 gelesen, finde aber den Thread nicht mehr. Bei mir gab es den NO2 Peak (2 L auf 22 m3). Ist natürlich auch ein Zeichen, dass die Aktion funktioniert.


----------



## Knipser (24. März 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Ina,
> Ich habe auch das Fermentgetreide für Edelfische genommen. Mir kommt Willis Dosiervorschlag etwas hoch vor. Ich habe leider die Dokumentation nicht mehr. Ich habe mit der halben Dosierung angefangen. Es gibt trotzdem erst mal einen Nitrit, vielleicht sogar Ammoniumpeak. Also mit wenig anfangen und NO2 und NH4 messen und dann lieber ein paar Tage später, wenn die Werte sinken, oder nicht steigen die Dosis erhöhen.  Ich habe auf 20 m3 insgesamt nur 5 L zugegeben. Wie Willi sagt, ab 12 besser 15°C. Aber das kann ja nächste Woche schon sein.
> Zum Schlamm noch. Helmut digicat hat schon nicht unrecht, dein Teich ist doch fast neu, wieviel Schlamm ist denn da drin?
> Wie oben erwähnt, der NH3 Gehalt ist zur Zeit nicht kritisch, vielleicht reicht erstmal die Bakterienkur.
> ...


Hallo.
Kanne sagt, ab 8-10° was ich aber auch nicht glaube - gute Erfahrungen mache ich ab 12° und meine Dosierung ist schon richtig. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## DbSam (24. März 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> wohl bemerkt wurde der Teich erst im Juni 2020 neu mit Folie ausgekleidet dann mit Frischwasser aufgefüllt und einem Teil Wasser aus dem alten Teich als "Impfung"



... und die aktuell gemessenen Werte sind alle im Rahmen.

Und dann mutiert der Thread einfach so zum "Reinschütt-Thread" ...

Was ich als Kaulquäppchen machen würde:

bevor man allerlei mögliche Mittelchen in den Teich kippt, würde ich mich erst einmal etwas zurücklehnen und schauen wie sich der Teich 2021 entwickelt.
Was vor dem Umbau funktionierte, dass sollte auch hinterher wieder funktionieren. Es ist aber so, dass die Natur etwas Zeit benötigt.

... und wenn dann etwas nicht wie erwünscht funktionieren sollte, erst dann würde ich nach der Ursache und *gezielten Gegenmaßnahmen* suchen. 
Einfach jetzt bissel 'Kanne' reinschütten und dann immer wieder, das zählt momentan nicht als gezielte Gegenmaßnahme

VG Carsten


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (24. März 2021)

Danke


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (26. März 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

Ich hätte nochmal eine Frage 

Ich habe im Garten noch eine kleine Dose Oase Bio kick Filterstarter gefunden . Das soll bei Inbetriebnahme des Filters benutzt werden, mit angeblich 10mio Mikroorganismen und es entgiftet sofort von Nitrit und Ammonium/Ammoniak,  so zumindest die Beschreibung.  

Als ich mir die Dose angeschaut habe kam mir die Frage ob ich das auch in den Teich geben könnte um die Werte zu stabilisieren? also natürlich um hauptsächlich den Ammonium Wert zu senken. 

Ich finde zwar ,dass die Beschreibung an sich natürlich klingt und Mikroorganismen sind im Teich ja auch vorher drin. Ist dies aber auch gut vorallem im Moment oder soll ich bei der Kanne Brottrunk bleiben?

Hat da einer Erfahrung mit? Mich interessiert das einfach,  Kanne Brottrunk steht auch schon da warte nur auf etwas wärmere Tage .

Die Fische sind mittlerweile erwacht und schwimmen fröhlich herum, sie wirken weder träge noch irgendwie krank was mich sehr freut 

Grüße und einen schönen Start ins Wochenende


----------



## Rhz69 (26. März 2021)

Hallo Ida,

Meist bringen diese Sachen wenig, bei dir habe ich aber den Eindruck, das deine Teichbakterien ein bisschen Konkurrenz von "guten" brauchen können. Brottrunk und die Filterbakterien sind beides Sachen, die mal nicht Schaden, aber eventuell nutzen.

Häufig ist das Geldverschwendung, deswegen muss man das auch kritisch sehen.

Aber auch bei den Mikroorganismen vorsichtig sein, wenig zugeben und Ammonium und Nitrit messen. Wenn es dann passt kannst du mehr dazugeben.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (27. März 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger @Rhz69

ich schätze deine Meinung sehr, darum missfällt es mir dir und auch den anderen wiedersprechen zu müssen.
Aber eventuell hab ja auch ich einen Denkfehler.
Fangen wir bei diesen Filter-/ Teichstarter- Bakterien an.
Da kommt also so eine Flasche mit so was buntem drin aus dem Werk in den Handel. So richtig fest verschlossen und vor Sonnenlicht geschützt. Da liegt es dann einige Zeit dum rum bis es ein Kunde aufgeschnackt bekommt.
Der hat es u.U. noch einige Zeit bei sich rum liegen....
Und kommt irgend wann auf die Idee das muss jetzt in den Teich.
Ja aber was genau ist den da drin? Lebende Bakterien? Wohl kaum, denn die haben sich schon nach wenigen Stunden in einer Nährlösung so stark vermehrt das die Nahrung aufgebraucht und der lebenswichtige Sauerstoff hinfort ist.
Also was könnte da noch drin sein?
Aber angenommen die könnten das überleben. Sie kommen in deinen Teich als nicht Substratgebundene Organismen. Sie finden ausreichend Nahrung und Sauerstoff um sich zu vermehren und werden immer mehr.
Wenn dann die Nahrung für alle aufgebraucht ist.
Also auch für die Substratgebundenen dann wird mal schnell gestorben.
Jedoch wird im Teich  immer auch was nach produziert. Das heißt die paar Substrat gebundenen die überlebt haben fangen bei der Vermehrung bei fast 0 von neuen an.
Jetzt stimmen die Werte nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr weil die Nährstoffe schneller produziert werden wie sich die Substratgebundenen vermehren. Was hilft da, ach ja der liebe nette Verkäufer, der hat da ja immer was rum stehen....

So und nun noch die Homöopathie und alles was dazugehört. Im Endeffekt eine Glaubenssache welche nicht unbedingt nachgewiesen werden kann. Wie auch man ja keine zwei Hundertprozentig gleiche Teiche wo in einem was rein gekippt wird und in den anderen nicht. Denn erst dann kann man auch erst behaupten dass eins von beiden die Lösung wäre.

So nun dürft ihr weiter machen oder auf mir rum hauen oder was auch immer, ich bin wieder auf meiner Bank beim


----------



## Rhz69 (27. März 2021)

Hallo Rene,

ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn man mir widerspricht, schon garnicht bei dieser Sache, da begebe ich mich auch auf sehr dünnes Eis. 
Ich habe selber ziemlich lange gezögert den Vorschlag zu machen, von daher muss ich dir dankbar sein, dass du mir die Chance gibst, das etwas besser zu begründen.

Ich glaube wir könnten uns darauf einigen, dass es im Teich einen Biofilm gibt und den Belebtschlamm, die oberste Schicht unseres Sediments. dort sitzen jede Menge Mikroorganismen, die wir für den Abbau von Abfällen und die Umsetzung von Nährstoffen benötigen. Das sind unglaublich viele und unglaublich viele verschiedene. 
Die Annahme ist jetzt, das je nach Zusammensetzung dieses Films der Teich gut läuft, oder eben nicht. Ich schreibe bewusst "Annahme" da wir hier wirklich in dem Bereich sind, den man zumindest nach heutigem Stand weder beweisen noch widerlegen kann.
Grundsätzlich kann man natürlich wirklich Mikroorganismen als Nährlösung oder wir zum Beispiel Bäckerhefe in geeigneter Form verschicken.
Wenn jetzt diese "guten" Mikroorganismen sich besser durchsetzten, als die schlechten im Teich, sollte man einen Vorteil haben.
Ich drücke mich bewusst so wage aus, weil das ganze für mich auch wissenschaftlich auf ziemlich wackeligen Beinen steht, ich bin da aber auch kein Experte. Ich war allerdings in einem Projekt dabei, wo es um die Beeinflussung von Darmflora ging mit erstaunlichen Ergebnissen. Die Argumentation ist da ähnlich und die Effekte kann man auch nur statistisch zeigen. Eine echte Ursache Wirkung gibt es nicht bzw es ist niemand in der Lage das klar zu zeigen. Die für mich noch beste Begründung war, dass es verschiedene Wege gibt zum Beispiel Eiweiß abzubauen und andere Mikroorganismen zu etwas anderen zwischen und Endprodukten kommen. Ich hoffe das hört sich jetzt nicht zu gut an, es ist wirklich nicht klar belegt. 

Warum habe ich das vorgeschlagen: 
1. Ida hat ihren Teich neu angelegt, dass der kleine Teich nach einem Jahr schon umgekippt sein soll ist mir völlig schleierhaft. Das passiert normalerweise durch Düngung zu viel Futter zu viele Fische usw. sieht hier irgendwie nicht so aus. Der Teich ist aber umgekippt.
2. Ich habe selber in meinem Teich nie Ammonium nachweisen können, das wird eigentlich schnell zu Nitrit abgebaut, deswegen hat man ja den Nitritpeak. Daraus habe ich den Schluss gezogen, dass in diesem Teich etwas mit der Mikrobiologie ganz und garnicht stimmt.
3. Ich habe selber mal den Brottrunk ausprobiert und war überrascht über die Wirkung. Ich hatte ja nicht viele Fadenalgen aber die sahen danach nicht gut aus und meine __ Schnecken haben ihnen den Rest gegeben. (deswegen bin ich mit dem Zeug auch so vorsichtig)

Wie oben erwähnt habe ich gezögert und mein Vorschlag basiert auch darauf dass es wenn es schon nicht hilft wenigstens nicht schadet. Den Filterstarter hätte ich nicht vorgeschlagen, wenn Ida ihn nicht schon hätte. Der Brottrunk macht mindestens mal CO2 und sollte damit die Unterwasserpflanzen anschieben, die dann das Ammonium abbauen. Wenn genug CO2 da wäre hätte es keine biogene Entkalkung gegeben.

Ich halte das für diesen Teich für einen Versuch wert, aber nicht für eine allgemeine Lösung und Kritik daran für absolut begründet.

Rene, ich bin da näher an deiner Meinung, als Du denkst und hoffe der Kaffee auf deiner Bank war gut. Meine Bank stand zwar in der Sonne aber der Wind ist heute fies kalt bei mir.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (28. März 2021)

Hallo vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Beiträge.  Ich bin auch kein Fan von irgendwelche gekauften Mittelchen die viel versprechen sollen außer das mit den Milchsäurebakterien das klingt gut und logisch. 

Im Moment bin ich froh dass die Fische gesund aussehen und sich auch so verhalten.  

Hoffe baldig Wasserpflanzen kaufen zu können. 

Das kleine Becken muss auch umgestaltet werden mit mehr Pflanzen und hin zu einem Klärbecken aber da muss ich mich noch etwas informieren was hier im Forum super ist bei all den Beiträgen  Das es umgekippt ist war mir anfangs auch ein Rätsel aber mittlerweile kann ich mir vorstellen woran es lag und manchmal gehen Sachen in der Natur auch schnell 

Ich denke dass der Teich einfach etwas Zeit braucht und eure Tipps helfen mir sehr dabei ihn zu unterstützen like


----------



## Rhz69 (8. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,

Eigentlich habe ich einen anderen thread gesucht den habe ich noch nicht gefunden, dafür bin ich über den oben erwähnten über den Brottrunk gestolpert. Du hattest ja das richtige Stichwort: Milchsäurebakterien. Damals auch schon umstritten.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/milchsäurebakterien-erfahrungen.27817/

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (9. Apr. 2021)

Vielen Dank Rüdiger sehr interessant. 
Noch habe ich das Fermentgetreide nicht rein da hier immer wieder die Temperaturen abfallen. 
Aber es soll ja wärmer werden


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
Ich habe den Teich die letzte Zeit in Ruhe gelassen und den Frühling kommen lassen,  es war immer noch eher winterlich. Nun wird es langsam wärmer.  Der Teich ist trüber geworden was denke ich mit den steigenden Temperaturen zu tun hat da nun die Algen auch besser wachsen können, auch habe ich vor einigen Wochen die Uvc Lampe vom Filter mal ausgemacht, ich wollte schauen was passiert und hatte auch gelesen dass diese alle möglichen Mikroorganismen ab tötet, also wohl auch die "Guten " die in meinem Teich etwas unterdrückt werden....
Auch kommen langsam die Pflanzen wieder. 
Wasserwerte habe ich auch gemessen.
Der Ph wert blieb stets zwischen 7,5 und 8, leider auch der Ammoniumwert immer zwischen 0,2 und 0,5.
Das habe ich zumindest der Farbskala entnommen...
Vor einigen Tagen war das Wasser fast grünlich und der Ph Wert schien sich laut Farbskala zu erhöhen,  der Gh Wet sank ein wenig, so habe ich gestern ca. 150 ml Fermentgetreide im eine Gießkanne mit Teichwasser verrührt und Abends reingegossen.
Ich hoffe den Fischen wird dies nicht schaden da ich öfters von einem kurzfristigem Sauerstoffabfall gelesen habe. 
Den Teichbelüfter habe ich raus genommen da dieser soweit ich weiß nur für den Winter gedacht ist wenn Pumpe und Co aus sind.
Außerdem habe ich einen Oase Swimskim 25 der auch Luft per Drüse in den Teich sprudelt also ja der ähnliche Effekt , hoffe ich... 

Als nächstes werde ich ein Drittel des Teiches etwas mit dem Teichschlammsauger bearbeiten,  aber nur ein wenig in dem tiefen Bereich wi sich viel Schlamm abgesetzt hat. 
Das mit dem Fermentgetreide wiederhole ich alle 2 Wochen denke ich.
Freue mich über eure Meinungen dazu.
Die Teich Werte dieser Woche setze ich die Tage rein.
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ida,

Wie geht es denn deinen Unterwasserpflanzen? Die sollten dein Ammonium verbrauchen und Sauerstoff für die Fische machen. Die über Wasser nehmen den Stickstoff eher aus dem Schlamm und geben den Sauerstoff an die Luft ab.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (3. Mai 2021)

Die Unterwasserpflanzen kaufe ich nächste Woche,  bisher hatte ich leider keine Zeit dafür.  Und ich muss schauen wie ich die platziere, ob ich Körbe am Teichgrund? Ich habe kein Sand oder so am Grund nur den Teichschlamm aber darin hält ja nix.
Wie habt ihr Unterwasser Pflanzen am Teichgrund befestigt?
Ich habe bisher nur zwei Seerosen die sich langsam Richtung Wasseroberfläche neigen und ein __ Tausendblatt und etwas __ Hornkraut wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin ob es noch lebt


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Mai 2021)

Das __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt meinte ich. Die sollten jetzt eigentlich wachsen.
Bin gespannt, ob der Brottrunk was bringt, naja und wahrscheinlich muss es wärmer werden.


----------



## koichteich (4. Mai 2021)

Moin, wenn du MSB probieren möchtest die halbwegs Sinn machen dann nimm bitte den Kanne Brottrunk bio für Edelfische.
Probiert habe ich ihn auch. 
Algen wurden kurz weniger, Fische wurden agiler, lebensfroher.
Aber du musst immer nachkippen. Bei jeden Wasserwechsel... 
Meine Koi und andere Fischi waren tatsächlich besser drauf. In der der Wirkzeit halt. 
Ich persönlich würde schon etwas in unsere Außenaquarien schütten weil es eben nicht natürlich ist. Vielleicht mal wenn ordentlich schlamm am Boden ist, ist es natürlich. Bis dahin ist es was es ist, eine Folie draußen mit Wasser drin. Bis sich dort irgendwas einstellt wie eine Biologie die dauerhaft gleichbleibend ist, dauert es Jahre, Jahrzehnte. 
Ich möchte hier aber keine erneute Pro/Contra Diskussion anzetteln. 
Ich mach so wie ich meine, xyz macht sein Ding usw. 
Du entscheidest"am Ende des Tages" was bei dir funzt oder nicht. 
MSB, Filterstarter, Booster, EMS... Jeder wie er will, mag, erfahren hat. 
Vg Andreas 

Soweit er sich aus dem Fenster ragt...


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Wasserwerte wurden gemessen:

PH: 8,5 !
GH: 24
KH: 7
NO2: 0,2
NH4: 0,05
PO4: 0,1

Vor einer Woche und davor nochmal Fermentgetreise in Teich da der Ammoniumwert zu hoch war.
Vor drei Tagen neue Wasserpflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen rein zwecks Sauerstoffversorgung.

Der PH Wert steigt irgendwie an, der Ammoiumwert ist aber sehr gut runter, das Wasser ist zwar trüber geworden aber alles wächst nun.

Der NO2 Wert besorgt mich.

Und nun ist ein Fisch krank, hat weißliche schleimige Flecken und ein ausgebeultes Auge, ich bin etwas ratlos

Hoffe dass der PH Wert wieder runter geht, denke es liegt an den etwas wärmeren Temperaturen und an zu vielen Nährstoffeintrag, aber der kranke Fisch besorgt mich vorallem auch da ich Angst habe das alle anderen krank werden...

Vielleicht hat jemand sowas schon erlebt?

grüße,

Ida


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ida,

Da fehlte CO2 in deinem Teich, dadurch konnten die Pflanzen das Ammonium nicht verbrauchen. Das scheint auch immer noch knapp zu sein, deswegen geht der pH Wert hoch. Dein GH Wert müsste runter gehen. Hast du das trübe Wasser genommen, odsr hast du irgendwo ein klares Muster ziehen können? Die Trübung dürfte wieder biogene Entkalkung sein. Wenn du die Trübung mit im Gläschen hast würde das als GH mitgemessen.
Nitrit ist bei mir beim Brottrunk auch hochgegangen. Das geht wieder runter, solange sind deine Fische aber in Gefahr. Das war der Grund warum ich vorsichtig mit dem Zeug umgehe, hilft jetzt aber nicht.
Das ist schon ungewöhnlich, dass deine Nitrifizierung überhaupt nicht eingefahren ist, das sollte noch 2 bis 4 Wochen laufen und Ammonium war genug da.

Ich bin kein Fischexperte, ich hoffe da kommen bessere Tips zu dem kranken Fisch. Die Notfallösung ist immer Wasserwechsel, das sollte aber nicht dein Ammoniumhaltiges sein.
Für den PH würde ich in einen Schwimmteich Zucker geben, bei Fischen wäre ich da vorsichtig. Bei Nitrit ist ein hoher pH Wert besser. Viel giftiger ist die Säure HNO2. (Ähnlich wie bei Ammonium/Ammoniak nur vom pH umgekehrt.
Auf jeden Fall jetzt täglich den Nitritwert NO2 messen. Wenn er fällt kannst du die Zähne zusammenbeissen und durch wenn er steigt wird es schwierig. 
Kannst du Fische irgendwo übergangsweise unterbringen?

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (16. Mai 2021)

@Rhz69 
Oje das klingt überhaupt nicht gut
Fische woanders unterbringen ist unmöglich. 
Man sieht sie durch die Trübung kaum, sie sind so klein und schnell, Wasser raus und so weiter auch unmöglich,  der Teich ist ja erst 11 Monate neu.
Das alles wäre zudem jetzt zu viel Stress. 

Den Teichbelüfter habe ich raus vor einem Monat,  könnte ihn aber wieder rein machen.
Dachte dass die wachsenden Pflanzen und die Pumpe das ersetzen und auch da es etwas wärmer wurde.....etwas....

Ich muss gestehen dass bereits vor 1 Woche an dem heißen Sonntag ein toter Fisch am Rand schwam....er hatte äußerlich keine Merkmale also dachte ich zuerst nichts schlimmes,  die anderen Fische wirkten so gut und schwammen fröhlich im Schwarm umher, aber nun der kranke Fisch dazu. 

Der Ph wert war vor einer Woche auch noch niedriger. 

Das Fermentgetreide habe ich letzten Mittwoch rein, vielleicht wird es wieder etwas besser?

Nach dem ersten Mal war ich begeistert zumindest wirkten die Fische so fit und aktiv,  vielleicht war das jetzt zu viel? Ich habe nicht mehr als 300 ml rein...

Bei der Trübung dachte ich an das etwas wärmere Wetter aber es ist ja eher kalt...

 hoffe es gibt für den Rest Fische Hilfe


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (16. Mai 2021)

Ich habe einfach Wasser von der Oberfläche genommen,  trüb ist es eigentlich überall nicht nur stellenhaft


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Mai 2021)

Hast du in den letzten Tagen schon mal Nitrit gemessen? Das geht eigentlich schneller als 4 Tage, vor allem, wenn es die zweite Portion Kanne war. NO2 stört die Sauerstoffaufname schnappen die Fische nach Luft? Vielleicht ist es auch etwas anderes.
Die hohe GH ist das kleinere Problem.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (16. Mai 2021)

So wie ich verstehe wurde durch das Fermentgetreide bzw. Die Milchsäurebakterien das zu viel Ammonium in Nitrit /Nitrat umgewandelt. 
Wie wird das nun weiter gehen bzw wie verhält sich das Nitrat.
Kann es von Pflanzen aufgenommen werden?
Bin etwas ratlos wie es weitergeht,  hoffe das bisschen Frischwasser war nun nicht der Tropfen zu viel


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Mai 2021)

Ich habe grade in einem alten Aquarienbuch geschaut. 0,2 mg/L NO2 sollten noch nicht so schlimm sein, wenn es nicht immer ist.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (16. Mai 2021)

Die Fische schnappen nicht nach Luft,  im Gegenteil,  sie sind eher im tieferem Wasser und durch die Trübung kaum sichtbar,  bis auf den kranken Fisch halt vorhin


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (16. Mai 2021)

Danke für alle die Zeit und die Tipps übrigens nochmal


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Mai 2021)

Nitrat NO3 ist ungiftig Nitrit NO2 ist das Problem. Bitte nicht verwechseln. Hast du schon mal Nitrat NO3 gemessen? NO3 ist das Ziel dieser Aktion, es wird von Pflanzen aufgenommen und ist harmlos.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (16. Mai 2021)

Leider ist bei dem Testkoffer nur ein Tröpfchentest für NO2.
Ich schaue nach ob man das einzeln nachbestellen kann


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Mai 2021)

Ok, ist nicht so dringend mit dem Nitrat, die Tests gibt es extra,  hätte mich nur interessiert, weil die anderen Stickstoffwerte so komisch waren und sind.
Ammonium wird in Nitrit umgewandelt, die Bakterien dazu sind eigentlich immer sofort da. Dann machen andere Bakterien daraus dad harmlose Nitrat, die vermehren sich erst wenn Nitrit da ist. Deswegen gibt es den Nitrit Peak. 
Das sollte bei dir alles durh sein ausser

-viele neue Fische
-viel Futter (in den letzten Tagen)
-andere Stickstoffquelle (Dünger, Vogelsch...)
Dein Teich ist aber gross und du hast nicht viele Fisvhe (in Kg) der sollte einiges abkönnen.

Miss doch morgen früh nochmal den pH Wert. Abends ist der eh hoch.
Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (16. Mai 2021)

Danke nochmal,  gefüttert habe ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht.
Letztes Jahr hat mein Freund da leider etwas übertrieben 
Leider war der __ Reiher dieses Jahr auch da vielleicht hat er was eingetragen. 
Naja ich messe morgen nochmal. 
Schönen Abend


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (17. Mai 2021)

Hoffe auch dass durch den Teilwasserwechsel es den Fischen nicht noch schlechter geht,  an das kältere Wasser habe ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (17. Mai 2021)

Die Wasserwerte waren heute genau so wie gestern


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ida,
Vielleicht kannst du das Foto mit dem Fisch noch mal unter Fischkrankheiten stellen. Ich hab da nur (un)gesundes Halbwissen. Die Koifreunde baden Fische schon mal in Salzwasser. Salzmenge müsstest du suchen. Deinen Teich aufsalzen würde die Fische auch vor Nitrit schützen, aber bei deiner Wasserhärte und da du nicht gut Wasser wechseln kannst, würde ich das nicht im Teich machen.

Eventuell liegt es an deiner sehr hohen GH Härte. Kannst du irgendwo Regenwasser sammeln und in den Teich leiten? Normalerweise kritisch, bei dir wahrscheinlich gut.
Hast Du Kalksteine im Teich? Die besser rausnehmen. Ich hoffe die Vorschläge hattest du nicht schon dreimal. Falls du es schaffst die Trübung bzw den Kalk rauszuholen wäre das hilfreich. Dann eher wenig Wasserwechsel, dafür vielleicht belüften wegen des Sauerstoffs, besser noch Sauerstofftest kaufen. Damit holst du auch CO2 raus und Kalk fällt aus, blöderweise hält das den pH Wert oben. Das dürfte der zweite Punkt sein, den dein Fisch nicht mag.

Nach drüber schlafen, glaube ich nicht, das es der Brottrunk war. Hat der vorher den pH Wert gesenkt? (hätte ich erwartet und war bei mir auch so abends pH 8 bis 9 Brottrunk dazu nächster morgen pH 7.5)

Hast du noch Brottrunk? Alternativ wäre Zucker, 1 g pro m3, das läuft aber bei dir so auf Kante dass ich mich nicht an Experimente ranwage.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,

Heute ist der NO2 Wert immer noch bei 0,2.
Es hat hier ständig geregnet.

Ich werde wohl den Teichbelüfter wieder reinmachen,  vielleicht hilft das bei der Nitrifikation?
Verstehe auch nicht wieso sich die Werte nicht ändern.

Aber ich will auch nicht andauernd Mittelchen und immer mehr Technik reinmachen. Der Teich muss es ja allein hinkriegen aber im Moment weiß ich nicht weiter. 
Ich Messe die Tage weiter,  vielleicht ändert sich ja was.
Danke für deine Tipps


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (18. Mai 2021)

Habe nun noch einen Oase teichbelüfter rein mit je zwei sprudelsteinen, allerdings per Zeitschaltuhr nur für tagsüber. 
Ich habe bei all der Technik tatsächlich Bedenken um die Fische und die Lautstärke unter Wasser,  wenigstens Nachts sollen die ruhen


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Habe nun noch einen Oase teichbelüfter rein mit je zwei sprudelsteinen, allerdings per Zeitschaltuhr nur für tagsüber.
> Ich habe bei all der Technik tatsächlich Bedenken um die Fische und die Lautstärke unter Wasser,  wenigstens Nachts sollen die ruhen


Haben deine Fische Ohren, bei meinen konnte ich die noch nicht finden.
Habe einem sogar sämtliche Schuppen gezogen um darunter zu schauen, aber da war nix.
      Habe dem kleinen eine Netzstrumpfhose angezogen damit er nicht so nackelig aussieht.
Na zumindest hat er es überlebt. Den hören muss er ja nicht aber atmen.
Und dazu gehört O2. Jedoch sinkt gerade dieses blöde O2 über Nacht ganz gewaltig, dafür steigt CO2 um so schneller.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (18. Mai 2021)

Ok das O2 sehr wichtig ist mir bewusst,  nur frage ich mich ob die Teichbelüfter nun ständig laufen müssen oder reicht es tagsüber per Zeitschaltuhr oder vielleicht sogar nur im Winter?

Habe mir den Belüfter eigentlich für die Winterzeit geholt.

Nun ist er nachts aus, ist das ok?
Der Teich sieht so langsam aus wie ein Beatmungspatient


----------



## PeBo (19. Mai 2021)

Wenn du das unbedingt über Zeitschaltuhr steuern möchtest, wäre es sinnvoller das umgekehrt zu machen. Also nachts die Lüftersteine an und tagsüber aus. Weil, wie René schon richtig sagte, wird überwiegend nachts der Sauerstoff im Teich gebraucht.

Gruß Peter

PS:


Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Der Teich sieht so langsam aus wie ein Beatmungspatient



Tagsüber sieht dein Teich dann auch nicht mehr aus wie ein Beatmungspatient


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Mai 2021)

Nun bin ich mir sicher dass der eine Fisch die Costia Krankheit hat und als nebenerscheinung Glotzaugen.
Der Arme tut mir so Leid. 

Das liegt so wie ich verstehe an dem andauernd eher kalten Temperaturen,  der Teich kann nicht warm werden und das schwächt das Immunsystem der Fische und __ Parasiten haben ein leichtes Spiel. 
Ob das auch etwas mit der Nitrifikation zu tun hat und so ...

Ich habe diese Jahr noch nicht gefüttert, die Pflanzen wachsen ganz gut, wieso kann das Nitrit nicht abgebaut werden....zu wenig Sauerstoff? 
Eigentlich müsste es ja so sein dass die Pflanzen es aufnehmen....hm....


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Mai 2021)

Bzw Nitrit sollte in Nitrat umgewandelt werden usw


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Mai 2021)

Die Bakterien die nitritcin Nitrat umgewandelt brauchen wohl etwas bis sie sich in neuen Teichen angesiedelt haben.  Der Teich ist aber schon 11 Monate jung, sollten die nicht längst da sein?
Vielleicht stimmt etwas mut dem Filter nicht, die uvc Lampe habe ich vor ein paar Wochen ausgemacht. 
Ich möchte eigentlich dass der Teich durch diese schwierige Zeit selbst durchkommt. Ich bin der Ansicht dass es kurz blöd laufen muss aber dann kann der Teich ja auch reagieren,  wenn man immer nachhilfe wird er irgendwann zum dauerpatient....so ist zumindest eigentlich meine Überzeugung....bis auf die Sorge um die Fische und auch die Fragen ob nicht irgendwelche Dachen wie Filter nicht korrekt sind...was meint ihr, hattet ihr auch ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ida,
Das Problem ist, das die Nitrit in Nitrat Bakterien erst kommen wenn Nitrit da ist. Die Bakterien arbeiten auch kalt aber sehr langsam. Ich gebe aber zu, dass dein Teich sehr langsam angelaufen ist. 
Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ida,

Jetzt hat dein Teich ja ein paar Notoperationen hinter sich. Hast du eigentlich irgendwo beschrieben, wie dein Teich funktioniert. Du hast einen Filterteich, einen Skimmer und Belüfter, hast du auch einen Filter?
Ich hab grade gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.
Dein Füllwasser ist aus der Gartenanlage ziemlich hart und hat Ammonium drin.
Strom hast du hoffentlich nur noch am und nicht im Teich.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Mai 2021)

Fische „hören“ über die Schwimmblase!
Wer Fische hält sollte das wissen.

Man sieht öfter mal, auch im TV, dass jemand mit dem Finger an die Scheibe vom Aquarium klopft. Das ist für Fische dann etwa so wie wenn dem Troll jemand mit flachen Händen von beiden Seiten auf die Ohren schlagen würde.

Keiner weiß aber wie das genau bei den einzelnen Fischarten jeweils ist.

Ich denke , dass die Fische, die ursprünglich in eher ruhigem Wasser leben, nicht so tolerant gegenüber Geräuschen sind, als solche, die in der Brandung im Meer leben, oder Wasserfälle durchschwimmen müssen,wie Lachse das tun.

Ida, ich glaube, du hast jetzt soviel gelernt und willst alles richtig machen. Aber man kann die Natur nicht mit Gewalt so steuern, wie man sie gerne haben will.

Nitrifikation, CO2 Kreislauf, PH Wert Schwankungen stabilisieren, und andere Prozesse brauchen Zeit. Mit jedem Eingriff in das System störst du das System und es können unerwünschte Dinge passieren.



Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Der Teich sieht so langsam aus wie ein Beatmungspatient


 Das ist ein guter Gedanke.

Ich würde nur noch einen Filter laufen lassen und die Sprudelsteine weglassen. Wenn Du das Wasser aus dem Filter knapp über der Wasseroberflächer des Teichs so einlaufen lässt, dass kleine Wellen entstehen, bringt das viel mehr Sauerstoff ins System als die Sprudler und es wirbelt nich den Grund von unten nach oben um. Das sorgt dann nämlich für Oberflächenbewegung und der Sauerstoff wird wom Wasser aus der Luft aufgenommen und es findet ein Austausch vo CO2 statt.

Und dann würde ich das mal drei Woche so laufen lassen und auch nichts mehr reinschütten.

Für deinen kranken Fisch kannst du ein Becken einrichten, in dem er möglichst wenig Stress hat. Da sollte eine Vesteckmöglichkeit drin sein ( z.B. Steine aus dem Teich) und dort sollte auch eine Belüftung sein oder besser eine kleine Aquarienpumpe oder Innenfilter, die/der wiederum die Oberfläche bewegt.
100 - 200l Inhalt pro 15 cm Fisch genügen. - Ich kann die Größe auf den Fotos nicht einschätzen.

Die meisten kranken Fische werden zu Tode behandelt. Manchen ist aber leider auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Aber viele würden von selbst wieder gesund.

Ich hatte einen Amphibrion Ocellaris (Anemonenfisch, bekannt als Nemo), der ist mit einem Glotzauge über 26 Jahre alt geworden!

Aus meiner Erfahrung:
Bei einem Meerwasseraquarium muss man mit viel Technik arbeiten aber auch da schadet blinder Aktionismus. 
Unsere Koi-Liebhaber hier müssen auch viel Technik einsetzen um Ihre Systeme in Gang zu halten. Da ist aber auch Besonnenheit hilfreich.

Wir haben es bei jedem solchen System, sei es ein Aquarium oder ein Tech, mit vielen biologischen, chemischen und physikalischen Kreisläufen zu tun, die auch noch miteinander verzahnt sind. Das kann man nicht so einfach alles „beherrechen“.

Glücklicherweise stellt sich im Teich mit der Zeit langsam von selbst ein Gleichgewicht ein. Dazu muss mann ihm aber auch mal in Ruhe laufen lassen und auch mal über längere Zeit nix machen außer zuzuschauen was passiert.

Das kann auch schwer sein, das ist mir klar.

Wenn ich dich jetzt ganz verunsichert habe tut mir das sehr leid. Aber ich wollte das mal zu diesem Thema loswerden.

Das ganze hat ja mit der Kahmhaut angefangen. Die wäre mit einer Wasserbewegung an der Oberfläche garnicht erst entstanden.
Dummerweise bin ich da nicht gleich eingestiegen.
Sorry dafür


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Mai 2021)

@Chelmon1 
Danke das klingt alles gut , verunsichert hast du mich überhaupt nicht,  eher beruhigt 

@Rhz69 
Der Teich hat einen Druckfilter von Oase mit einer Pumpe die im Moment aber zu wenig Leistung hat.  Eigentlich ist eine dran die 10000l pumpt die ist leider kaputt gegangen,  und für eine neue hatte ich keine Zeit....aber am Wochenende kommt die 10000 l Pumpe dran und die ist gleichzeitig an einen Standskimmer angeschlossen,  der dann auch aktiviert wird.
Die Pumpe ist im Wasser am einen Ende des Teiches und der Druckfilter außerhalb sozusagen am anderen Ende,  das Wasser fließt dann von der Pumpe zum Filter und dann kommt auch schon das kleine Becken, was mir im Winter ja umgekippt ist. 
Von dort fließt das Wasser dann in den richtigen Teich, nur leider ist der "Wasserfall " eher ein kleines reinlaufen das will ich aber noch optimieren.
Bisher hatten wir auch einen swimskim von oase an ( also solange der eigentliche Standskimmer nicht angeschlossen war), aber dieses Jahr noch nicht,  was vielleicht nicht optimal war...
Da es hier andauernd kalt blieb haben wir das bisschen schleifen lassen, bis vor einem Monat war der Teichbelüfter an und einen kleinen Sprenkler haben wir auch in der Mitte da ist ein Filter mit in der dazugehörigen Pumpe. 

Nun soll die richtige Pumpe dran und der Standskimmer,  der Filter hat eine Uvc Lampe die habe ich vor über einem Monat ungefähr aus gemacht. 

Ich stelle später noch Fotos rein wie es momentan aussieht. 

Der Teich ist ca 6 m lang und die breiteste Stelle ist 4 m,  und die tiefste Stelle ist über 1 m .
Das kann man sich aber auf den Fotos besser vorstellen. 

Grüße


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Mai 2021)

OK, danke, die Pumpenauslegungen können andere besser Kommentieren als ich. Aber da scheinst du vom Prinzip nicht schlecht aufgestellt zu sein. 
Wenn man mal die Beobachtung nimmt, dass deine Nitrifizierung nur langsam in die Gänge kommt würde ich jetzt raten den UVC erst mal auszulassen und lieber eine Algentrübung zu ertragen.
Damit die Ammonium zu Nitrit Bakterien nicht aus der Übung kommen, würde ich lieber häufiger, aber eher kleine Wasserwechsel machen, dann kommt immer wenig aber konstant Ammonium nach.
Die Wasserhärte bleibt hoch, das ist aber nicht das schlimmste. 
Den Luftsprudler anlassen Sauerstoffmangel ist schlimmer als CO2 Mangel, oder du fängst an auf Sauerstoff zu testen. Wahrscheinlich hast du dann immer biogene Entkalkung und einen relativ hohen pH Wert. 
Hinter deinem Filter dürfte der Sauerstoffgehalt am tiefsten sein. Nitrifizierung und Abbau von Futterresten verbrauchen Sauerstoff, also war der kleine Teich prädestiniert zum umkippen.
Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass der Nirtit wert in den nächsten Tagen wieder sinkt, würde aber an deiner Stelle Ammonium und Nitrit regelmässig testen.

Ich drück die Daumen für den Fisch

Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Mai 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Teich ist ca 6 m lang und die breiteste Stelle ist 4 m, und die tiefste Stelle ist über 1 m


In deinem Profil steht 80000l und 1,6 m tief.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Mai 2021)

Heute habe ich nochmal gemessen. 
Der Ph wert ist nun über 8,5...bis 8,5 ist die Farbskala grün und danach aber violet.
Der Tröpchentest ist heute ein sehr tiefes dubkelgrün mit blau Akzent also würde ich sagen fast 9.
Die Sprudler sind den ganzen Tag an aber das braucht wohl alles etwas....nur für die Fische tut es mir leid,  durch das nicht wirklich warme Wetter und die starke Trübung sehe ich keine. 
Aber die starke ph Schwankung tut denen mit Sicherheit nicht gut


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
Der Belüfter ist gut für den Sauerstoff und schlecht für den PH. Ich nehme an, du hast den JBL pH 3 bis 10 Test dann ist leuchtend grün 8.5. Der PH sollte bei deinem harten Wasser auch nicht weiter steigen. 
Vielleicht liest du dir Eintrag 110 in meinem Thread durch (1. Link in meiner Signatur). @BumbleBee und @samurai haben da wohl ganz gute Erfahrung mit ein bisschen Zucker gemacht. 

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Mai 2021)

Ich habe hier auch öfters gelesen dass ein Teichfilter sich auch einlaufen muss was auch logisch klingt. 
Was ist aber wenn man den Filter mit Pumpe über den Winter raus nimmt.
Dann muss der Filter sich im Grunde jedes Frühjahr von neuem einstellen...
Da es friert bin ich davon ausgegangen dass man das über den Winter aus dem Teich nimmt....
Mut unserem Filter haben wir es auch so gemacht....das würde erklären warum der Teich so lange braucht zumindest obwohl er schon 11 Monate jung ist


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (22. Mai 2021)

@Rhz69 
Ok danke,  ich hatte das so verstanden dass der Ph Wert steigt da zu wenig Sauerstoff im teich ist und gehofft durch die Belüfter Kriege ich den wieder stabilisiert....hm....ich denke ich besorge mir mal einem Sauerstoff Test


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Mai 2021)

Den Sauerstoff brauch deine Fische und deine Bakterien. Die Bakterien um aus Ammonium Nitrit und aus Nitrit das harmlose Nitrat zu machen.


----------



## BumbleBee (23. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ida,

ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, nur die letzten 4 Seiten also bitte verzeih, wenn ich eine Frage stelle, die früher vielleicht schon mal vorkam. In welchem PLZ Gebiet wohnst Du? So etwas ist immer hilfreich zu weissen, wenn es um kurzfristige Hilfe geht, sei es in Sachen Equipment oder ein Abstrich von Fischen zur Parasitenbestimmung.

So wie ich es verstanden habe, betreibst Du einen Naturteich mit Fischen, also mit Flachwasserzone, Pflanzen, Bodengeund und eben Fischen. Generell gesprochen braucht an einem etablierten Naturteich kein Filter "einlaufen", denn es ist ausreichend viel Biomasse vorhanden, auf der die Bakterien ihre Arbeit machen können (Ammonium-Nitrit-Nitrat), der Filter ist nur für die mechanische Reinigung da, für die Bio wird er keine Bedeutung haben. Nur sind wir leider bei Dir noch nicht so weit.

Welche Temperatur hat das Wasser? Dieser ganze Vorgang dauert in kaltem Wasser exponentiell länger als in warmem. Die Einlaufzeit startet von dem Zeitpunkt, an dem Deine Fische aktiv werden und die Pflanzen beginnen zu wachsen (ich schätze Ende Februar, Anfang März). Und zwar jedes Jahr aufs Neue. Ob der Filter nun gelaufen ist über den Winter oder nicht. Wenn Dein Teich mal gut besiedelt ist, also wenn die Pflanzen sich etabliert haben und reichlich Biomasse vorhanden ist, geht das etwas schneller.

Jetzt ist Geduld gefragt. Ich glaube, alle Teichverrückte, die Fische in ihren Teichen haben und nicht heizen, werden dieses Jahr mit Problemen zu kämpfen haben. In einem vorangegangen Post war von Costia die Rede, das ist ein typischer Schwächeparasit und breitet sich sehr schnell auf Fischen aus, die ein Problem mit der Immunabwehr haben.
Wenn es tatsächlich Costia ist, MUSST Du handeln, denn wenn der Fisch nicht in warmem Wasser schwimmt, kann er sich nicht selbst helfen. In der Folge wird der Fisch seine Schleimhaut Schutzbarriere verlieren und damit ist die Gefahr groß, dass durch Bakterien richtig große Löcher in der Haut entstehen. Dann gibt es nur noch Tierarzt (Antibiotika) oder Abschied nehmen. Wenn Du eine Möglichkeit hast, diese(n) Fisch(e) zu separieren, dann los. In weniger Wasservolumen ist eine Medikamentenbehandlung immer einfacher. Für allgemeines Wohlbefinden, bei EMS und Kiemenschäden hilft dem Koi ein Salzbad. ACHTUNG! Dieses aber nur, wenn man keine Medikamente im gleichen Wasser einsetzen will! Wenn Du eine Möglichkeit zur Separation hast, sag Bescheid, dann besprechen wir die Vorgehensweise.

Thema Wasserparameter: ich würde ausser häufige, dafür im Volumen bemessen kleine Wasserwechsel, nicht viel machen. Bei Nitrit 0,2 ist erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit angesagt, mehr nicht. Der Wert sollte natürlich nicht dauerhaft so bleiben. Wird er auch nicht, wenn Deine Bio mal stabilisiert ist. Da sgeht von alleine. Nur um die Fische muss man sich kümmern.

Die Wasserchemie extern zu beeinflussen ist meiner Meinung nach an einem "sterilen" Koiteich oder an einem Teich ohne Fische mit Fokus auf gesunden Pfalnzenwuchs einen Versuch wert. Bei Natur Mischteichen wäre ich da vorsichtig. Bei Dir würde ich mich nun erst mal um die kranken Kandidaten kümmern, dazu ist jedoch eine Diagnose notwendig, was der Fisch hat. Ins Blaue hinein zu behandeln, dann womöglich noch im ganzen Teich, wäre mehr als kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Mai 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Der Ph wert ist nun über 8,5...bis 8,5 ist die Farbskala grün





Rhz69 schrieb:


> Der Belüfter ist gut für den Sauerstoff und schlecht für den PH



Die Belüfter treiben die Kohlensäure aus. Dadurch steigt der PH-Wert.

Ich würde jetzt lieber mal 1/3 des Teichvolumens Wasser wechseln. 

Langsam abpumpen und langsam, ohne  Spritzdüse an der Teichoberfläche zulaufen lassen. 1-2 Stunden danach nochmal messen. 

Wieviel Liter sind den nun in deinem Teich? 80.000 kann ich nicht glauben. Bei 6x4m und über 1m Tiefe müsste über 1m so 8 bis 9 m Tiefe bedeuten. Je nach Randgestaltung. Das kann ja nicht sein.

Naja. Jedenfalls grob gerechnet hat ein Teich von 6x4m und etwas über einem Meter Wassertiefe ca. 6 bis 10 Kubikmeter Inhalt. Da sollte ein Wasseraustausch von 2 - 3 Kubikmeter ja mal schnell gemacht sein.

Und dann eine Woche alles, außer den Belüftern, laufen lassen und warten was passiert. 

Wenn sich danach nichts gebessert hat, nochmal 1/3 Wasserwechsel…

Vor allem nichts mehr reinschütten. Du hast geschrieben, dass dein Freund letztes Jahr mit dem Füttern übertrieben hat. Da sind vielleicht noch organische Abfälle, Futterreste, im/am Boden, die noch nicht verbraucht und verarbeitet wurden oder von Bakterien abgebaut werden konnten. Wenn jetzt noch Zucker reinkommt oder Brottrunk, kommt noch mehr organisches Material dazu. Das halte ich nicht für zielführend.

Gut wäre, wenn du beim Wasserwechsel soviel Schlamm wie möglich davon mit absaugen könntest.

Schön wären ein paar aktuelle Fotos.

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Mai 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Gut wäre, wenn du beim Wasserwechsel soviel Schlamm wie möglich davon mit absaugen könntest.



Nur mal so als allgemeinen Tip:
Einige scheuen sich vielleicht vor dem Kauf und der Nutzung eines Schlammsaugers(ich auch).
Im Frühjahr nutze ich deshalb immer einen Billigkescher und hole damit den Mulm vom Boden des Teichs. Ich erziele damit immer gute Ergebnisse.
Gruss
Silvio.


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Mai 2021)

Mach ich auch so, Silvio. 
Und das Ganze erst mal in einen Mörtelkübel. Da kann man dann auch noch retten was man unbeabsichtigt rausgefanken hat.


----------



## Rhz69 (23. Mai 2021)

Hallo Robert,
 das Pro lem bei Ida ist, das in Ihrem Nachfüllwasser Ammonium drin ist und ihre Nitrifizierung eventuell noch nicht richtig läuft.
Sonst hast du völlig recht.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Mai 2021)

aha.
Dann würde ich ein paar Kubikmeter Trinkwasser investieren und erst wenn sie kein NO2 mehr hat, nur immer ganz langsam mit dem gülleversäuchten Wasser nachfüllen wenn es nötig ist!


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (23. Mai 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten,  ich stelle morgen ein paar Bilder rein damit man sich das anschauen kann. 
Der kleine kranke Fisch ist leider bereits gestorben,  bin eigentlich froh dass er erlöst ist. 
Auch davon morgen Bilder,  er hatte allerdings noch keine Löcher und so...
Kann leider durch die Trübung des Wassers keine anderen Fische sehen.
Hoffentlich wird es endlich wärmer,  das ist meine Hoffnung. 
Und genau das mit dem Wasserwechsel ist so ne Sache mit Ammonium im Frischwasser 
Man muss aber auch sagen dass die Fische ja kein anderes Wasser kennen....die sind wohl irgendwie durch eingeschleppten Fischlaich entstanden....so zumindest die Vorbesitzern .


----------



## BumbleBee (24. Mai 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Und genau das mit dem Wasserwechsel ist so ne Sache mit Ammonium im Frischwasser
> Man muss aber auch sagen dass die Fische ja kein anderes Wasser kennen....die sind wohl irgendwie durch eingeschleppten Fischlaich entstanden....so zumindest die Vorbesitzern .



Liebe Ida, 
vielleicht gönnst Du den Tieren tatsächlich mal eine Portion FRISCHwasser. Also aus der Leitung. Das gleiche Wasser, womit Du Dir morgens Deinen Kaffee aufbrühst. 
Dass die Tiere kein anderes Wasser kennen, ist wirklich sehr bedauerlich für die Fische. Was möchtest Du denn mit dieser Aussage ausdrücken? An schlechte Lebensbedingungen werden sich höhere Lebewesen nicht innerhalb eines Lebens anpassen können. 

Die Goldfische sind laut Vorbesitzer durch eingeschleppten Fischlaich entstanden? Hmmm, ok.  Was auch immer, die Obhut liegt ja jetzt bei Dir, nicht wahr?  
Wenn man sich die ganzen Umstände bei Deinem Teich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lässt, dann wäre es doch evtl für alle Beteiligten deutlich stressfreier wenn der Teich gar keine Fische hätte, oder? Den Teich mit ammoniumbelasteten "Frisch"wasser auffüllen zu wollen, ist m.E. eine Totgeburt von Anfang an. Auch wenn Goldfische als robust gelten und dadurch per se deutlich viel mehr ertragen (müssen) als empfindlichere Fische, empfehle ich Dir auf längere Frist gesehen die Enscheidung zu treffen, entweder mit Trinkwasser aufzufüllen (wenigstens überwiegend) oder die Fische abzugeben. 

Deine voangegangenen Aussagen: "Fische woanders unterbringen? Nicht möglich", "Wasser ablassen? Nicht möglich", "Fische rausfangen? Nicht möglich"  lassen nur noch recht wenig Spielraum für effektive Maßnahmen um den Tieren kurzfristig ein wenig Erleichterung zu verschaffen, nicht wahr? 

Vielleicht habe ich die vorangegangene (nun auch vollständig gelesene) Diskussion aber auch einfach nur falsch interpretiert und der Teich lief die vergangenen Jahre ganz prima, ohne Ausfälle und nur dieses Jahr ist alles ganz schlimmm. Dann betrachte diesen Post bitte als Gegenstandslos.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (24. Mai 2021)

@BumbleBee 
ich wüsste nicht wie ich 1000 l Frischwasser in eine Kleingartenanlage bringen soll, hast du eine Idee?
Der Teich ist letztes Jahr neu gemacht worden deswegen die Probleme. 
Die Fische kenne ich mittlerweile gut und in den letzten 3 Jahren ging es ihnen gut.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen alle umzubringen nur aufgrund deiner Meinung  denn schließlich gibt es in dem Teich __ Frösche __ Molche usw und die suchen sich diesen ja aus.
Ich finde es hat erst dieses Frühjahr nach dem zweiten mal Kanne brottrunk so richtig angefangen also auch mit einem Toten Fisch und dann dem Kranken Fisch,  ich denke die lange Kälte ist dieses Jahr Schuld an dem schwachem Immunsystem. 
Bitte lese dir einfach alles von Anfang an durch,  dann würdest du wissen dass der Teich letztes Jahr zum zweiten Mal neu mit Folie ausgekleidet werden musste und dass es somit nicht möglich ist die Fische jetzt wieder rauszuholen und ihnen wieder eine komplett neu Umgebung zu bieten und dann irgendwann wieder in den Teich und wieder alles von Vorne. Der Teich muss sich aufbauen und das würde sich mit Wasser ablassen nur noch weiter verzögern.
Ich lasse jetzt alles laufen (Pumpe Filter) und werde abwarten und die Natur machen lassen,  mehr kann ich nicht mehr tun.


----------



## BumbleBee (24. Mai 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> (...)Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen alle umzubringen nur aufgrund deiner Meinung  (...)



Liebe Ida,

offenbar hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, niemand soll hier irgendwen / was umbringen, um Gottes Willen.  Und schon gar nicht wegen meiner Meinung.

Wenn Du in einem Forum um Hilfe bittest, gibt es mitunter auch kritische Kommentare. Die Pelle solltest Du haben, auch diese mal zu überdenken. Niemand will Dich persönlich angereifen.



Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Die Fische kenne ich mittlerweile gut und in den letzten 3 Jahren ging es ihnen gut.



Na dann ist doch alles prima. In der bisherigen Diskussion ist bei mir etwas der Eindruck entstanden, dass es ein wenig Probleme mit der Wasserqualität generell gab. Den Weg raus aus der Misere hast Du dann bereits selbst erwähnt:



Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Ich lasse jetzt alles laufen (Pumpe Filter) und werde abwarten und die Natur machen lassen,  mehr kann ich nicht mehr tun.



 Ich drücke Dir die Daumen.

VG


----------



## Chelmon1 (24. Mai 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> ich wüsste nicht wie ich 1000 l Frischwasser in eine Kleingartenanlage bringen soll, hast du eine Idee?


Hallo Ida, Ich hätte da zwei Ideen:
1. Mit einem IBC-Tank
2. Regenwasser vom Dach des Häuschens sammeln. 
Aber nichts für Ungut. 
Mach es so, wie Du geschrieben hast. 
Schönen Pfingstmontag noch und viele Grüße,


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (24. Mai 2021)

@BumbleBee 
Ich habe in der Tat ziemlich überreagiert entschuldige
Die Situation macht mich natürlich auch nicht glücklich und angespannt

@Chelmon1 
Das mit dem regenwasser auffangen klingt gut danke


----------



## Marion412 (24. Mai 2021)

Zeige uns doch mal Fotos von deinem Teich.
Irgendwie kann doch deine Größenangabe nicht stimmten.
Kleingartenanlage mit Teich in deiner Größe  und Wasserwechsel mit 1000 L bei 80 000 L . Wo bekommst du den im Sommer dein Wasser her um die Verdunstung aufzufüllen ?


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (24. Mai 2021)

Fotos kommen heute Abend


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (24. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
anbei ein paar aktuelle Fotos, bei einem Foto sind die Maße vom Rand draufgekritzelt, also je 6m x 6m x 5m, wobei das bei dem geschwungenem Rand ja nicht so eindeutig zu sagen ist. Es gibt verschiedene Tiefen im Teich, die tiefste Stelle ist ungefähr 1,50m, das genaue Ausmessen ist aber noch nicht fertig vorallem von den anderen.

Die Uferzone ist dann auch in verschiedene Tiefen eingeteilt und ganz hinten ist die größte Flachwasserzone, ungefähr 1-2 m2, auf den Fotos nicht so gut zu sehen und vorne sieht man das kleine Becken da fließt das Wasser in den größeren Teich.


----------



## Marion412 (25. Mai 2021)

Schönen Teich hast du.
Aber dein Teichvolumen solltest du in deinem Profil anpassen , sonst bekommst du Tips mit evtl. Mengenangaben die du in dein Wasser wirfst die überhaupt nicht zu deinem Volumen passen.

Wenn ich von großzügig von 6x6x durchschnittlich 1m tiefe ausgehe waren es 36 Kubik, sollte ich komplett von 1,5 m tief ausgehen , wäre es 54 Kubik.
Also immer noch weit entfernt von 80 .
Dann solltest du dir ausrechnen was dein tatsächliches Volumen ist und deine Zusätze die du in dein Wasser gibst dahingehend anpassen.
Wobei ich denke ,du solltest dich wie ich erstmals auf deine Hände setzen und zusehen wie dein Teich sich entwickelt.


----------



## PeBo (25. Mai 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Wobei ich denke ,du solltest dich wie ich erstmals auf deine Hände setzen und zusehen wie dein Teich sich entwickelt.


Hallo Marion, solche Worte von dir 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat es uns vor einiger Zeit viel Überzeugungskraft gekostet, um dich zu Geduld zu bewegen 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Marion412 (25. Mai 2021)

@PeBo , genau und seitdem sitze ich fast ausschliesslich auf meinen Händen.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (25. Mai 2021)

Ja das mache ich jetzt auch engel


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> @PeBo , genau und seitdem sitze ich fast ausschliesslich auf meinen Händen.


Aber so kann man doch gar nicht seinen  genießen


----------

